# Forum > Gaming > Homebrew Design > D&D 3.x Other Tzardok's Miscellaneous Homebrew Repository

## Tzardok

This thread exists to collect the smattering of published and unpublished homebrew by me (those that don't have a dedicated thread) into a single place. Comments are always welcome.

Index

*Creatures and Templates:*
Paraelemental gens
Transitional (Template)
Missing Mephits
Betting Hedge

*Races:*
Achinor (Planetouched)

*Class Features:*
Sha'ir ACF
Maat Domain
Ponykind Domain

*Spells and similiar*
Void Shadow (Mystery Master Path) by Just to Browse

*Items*
Diverse Legend of Zelda items.

Other things by me with dedicated threads: Ravenloft and Non-Core Classes

----------


## Tzardok

New Template: Transitionals

Some often-mocked sages theorize the existence of transitional areas where the Temporal Energy Plane touches on the Inner Planes and temporal energy intermixes with the elements. To prove their ideas right, the next best thing besides actually finding such an area would be the proven discovery of a transitional.
Transitionals, the theoretical embodiment of the mixture of time and an element, paraelement or quasielement, are rumoured creatures. Some shady sources claim they saw one, but no one reliable ever managed to prove it.
If transitionals exist, they would have the following traits. In appearance a transitional would resemble a normal elemental, paraelemental or quasielemental with inverted colors and glittering sand intermixed with the normal material of the body.

*Creating a transitional*
'Transitional' is an inherited template that can be applied to any 'true' elemental (so fire or earth elementals, but not creatures like magmins, thoqqas or omnimentals), paraelemental or quasielemental. The transitional uses all the base creatures statistics and special abilities except as noted here.
*AC:* Half of the base creature's natural armour bonus is converted into a circumstance bonus (applicable to both touch ac and flat footed ac).
*Special Attacks:* A transitional retains all the special attacks of the base creature and gains additionally one of the following attacks. It must fulfil the prerequisites of the chosen attack:
_Flickering time (Su):_ Whenever a creature is hit by the transitional's slam attack or affected by one of its other special attacks, it must make a Will save (dc 10 + ½ hd + cha-mod.). If it fails, its temporal existence becomes erratic. The victim begins to flicker in and out of existence, similar to the spell_ flicker_, except the victim flickers in and out of time instead of between the Ethereal and a neighbouring plane, and the victim's own spells and attacks also fail 50% of the time. This effect ends after 8 rounds. Prerequisite: Fire subtype._Frozen time (Su):_ Whenever a creature is hit by the transitional's slam attack or affected by one of its other special attacks, it must make a Fortitude save (dc 10 + ½ hd + cha-mod.). If it fails, time around it hardens. The victim is frozen in time as if it was affected by _temporal stasis_. The effect ends after 1d4 rounds. From the victim's point of view, no time has passed at all. Prerequisite: Cold or Earth subtype._Overcharged growth (Su):_ Whenever a creature is hit by the transitional's slam attack or affected by one of its other special attacks, it must make a Fortitude save (dc 10 + ½ hd + cha-mod.) or develop cancerous growths. These growths deal 1d6 ability damage to a randomly chosen ability. This ability damage can't be healed by spells and other effects that use positive energy (except for _greater restoration_) unless the growths are cut out with a successful Heal check against dc 25 (attempting this check deals 2d6 damage and takes 10 minutes). Prerequisite: Base creature is a positive quasielemental._Ravages (Su):_ Whenever a creature is hit by the transitional's slam attack or affected by one of its other special attacks, it must make a Fortitude save (dc 10 + ½ hd + cha-mod.) or age 2d20 years. Being aged this way can be reversed by the spells _greater restoration_ or _heal_ or similar abilities if done within a week. If the victim is aged beyond its natural lifespan, it must make a second Fortitude save. If it fails, it dies instantly; if successful, it survives, but will die within the next year. Prerequisite: Base creature is a negative quasielemental._Shifting sands (Su):_ Whenever a creature is hit by the transitional's slam attack or affected by one of its other special attacks, it must make a Fortitude save (dc 10 + ½ hd + cha-mod.) or be _slowed_ for 10 rounds. Prerequisite: Air subtype._Time flows (Su):_ Whenever a creature is hit by the transitional's slam attack or affected by one of its other special attacks, it must make a Will save (dc 10 + ½ hd + cha-mod.). If it fails, the flow of time carries it off to the future. The creature disappears and returns 1d6 rounds later in the same place. From the victim's point of view, no time has passed at all. Prerequisite: Water subtype.
*Special Qualities:* A transitional retains all the special attacks of the base creature and gains additionally the following qualities:
_Damage Reduction:_ A transitional's damage reduction can be overcome by weapons that are covered in a thin film of psionic quintessence._Erratic timestream (Ex):_ At the beginning of the transitional's turn, roll 1d3 and consult the following table:
1: The transitional acts for 1 round as if it was _slowed_.2: The transitional acts normal.3: The transitional acts for 1 round as if it was _hasted_._Time resistant (Ex):_ A transitional receives a racial bonus of +6 to saves against time based spells and effects. Whenever a character casts _timestop_ or a similar ability during an encounter with a transitional, there's a 50% chance that the transitional is able to act normally during the time stopped rounds.
*Abilities:* Alter from the base creature as follows: Wis -4, Cha +4
*Challenge Rating:* ?
*Level Adjustment:* -

----------


## Tzardok

New Race: Achinor (Planetouched)
Achinori are planetouched of human stock who are descended from rilmani, embuing them with the power of Neutrality. An achinor's skin often shimmers metallic, and many have eyes that look like liquid metal. As they are propably the rarest human-descended planetouched, it is difficult to make any general statements about their appearance.
Characterwise, the achinori tend to be stoic, contemplative and detached. They live in the centre of their own small world and pay little mind to what happens outside of their bubble. The driving force in an achinor's life is a never-ending quest for self-perfection. Achinori are usually Neutral, but their search for perfection has led some of them away from the middle. Their paths lead mostly to the monk's cloisters and through that to Law, or because of their egocentrism to Evil.
Most achinori feel a sense of community with other achinori, and they are more likely to render help to each other than to unrelated beings. Neutral achinori feel intense sorrow and pity when hearing about an achinor straying to other alignments, but lack for the most part the drive to "save" their "lost siblings".

*Racial Traits*
+2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, +2 WisdomMediumBase land speed 30 ft.Darkvision 60 ft.Racial bonus +2 to Concentration and Crafts (Alchemy)Resistence to Acid, Electricity and Sound 5Shimmering Aura (Su): Once per day an achinor can shroud himself in a metallic shimmer that grants him a +2 resistence bonus to all saves and a +2 deflection bonus to AC. This effect lasts 1 minute.Automatic languages: Common and Rilmani. Bonus languages: Celestial, Draconic, Elf, Infernal, Sylvan.Favoured Class: Ardent (if you don't use this class, cleric)Level assignment: +1 (If you use the LAs from the LA Assignment thread, +0 is more appropriate)

----------


## Tzardok

Stuff for sha'ir

Alternate Class Feature: Su'luk



> Sha'ir powers do not interact with the khayal, who dislike the sha'ir as they do other genies. Renegade poet-vagabonds opposed to order, the sa'alik, are the agents and arbiters who work with the khayal. A su'luk cannot be lawful. Sa'alik are said to "walk alone" because their shadows are separate from them, becoming the facilitators for a su'luk's magic in place of the sha'ir's gen. Sa'alik gain access to shadowcasting but have a more difficult time acquiring spells that do not belong to Shadow.


*Su'luk*
*Class:* Sha'ir
*Special Requirement:* Must not be lawful.
*Level:* 1st
*Replaces:* If you select this class feature, you don't cast spells, don't gain a Gen Familiar and do not gain the following class abilities: Elemental Protection (5th), Call Janni (7th), Elemental Travel (9th) and Call Genie (11th).
*Benefit:* Instead of a gen, you grant your own shadow life and use it as a familiar. The stats for this Umbral Familiar are found after this description.
As a su'luk, you can cast mysteries and fundamentals and a few arcane spells. You have access to all paths of shadow magic and to arcane illusion and necromancy spells from the spell list for sorcerers and wizards. Unlike shadowcasters you don't need to follow paths when choosing known mysteries. Instead you use the table of known sha'ir spells to determine how many mysteries, fundamentals and arcane spells you know.
You need to send your familiar to the Shadow Plane to fetch mysteries and spells before you can cast anything. This works by the same rules as a gen familiar fetching spells for his shair master; simply replace all mentions of "arcane spell" with "mystery" and all mentions of "divine spell" with "arcane spell". 
You cast your fundamentals as spell-like abilities and your other mysteries as arcane spells. If all mysteries of a single path are among your known mysteries, you cast those as spell-like abilities too. Spells are always cast as spells. All mysteries (both fundamentals and others) that are cast as spell-like abilities can be cast twice after being fetched before fading from your memory. The total number of mysteries/spells per day you are able to cast remains unchanged.
At 5th level you gain darkvision 60 ft. (or + 60 ft. on existing darkvision) and damage reduction 4/- against attacks made by creatures native to the Shadow Plane. Furthermore attacks against you have a 20 % miss chance as long as you are not in bright illumination.
At 7th level you may call a khayal to your aid once per day. This functions as the _planar ally_ spell except that you can call only a single khayal. You must pay the spell's XP cost and bargain with the Khayal as normal. Caster level is equal to class level. At 11th level you may use this ability twice per day.
At 9th level you can use the _shadow walk_ spell as a spell-like ability once per day. At 15th level you can use it twice per day and at 18th level at will.
At 11th level you can once per day per point of cha-mod. order your familiar to fetch a mystery that you usually cast as a spell as a spell-like ability or a mystery that you usually cast as a spell-like ability as supernatural ability. This doubles the time the familiar needs to fetch the mystery. Mysteries cast as a supernatural ability can be cast thrice after being fetched before fading from your memory.

*Umbral Familiar*
*Medium Elemental (Incorporeal)* (Size equal to master's size)
*Hit Dice:* 1d8 (4 hp)
*Initiative:* +4
*Speed:* Fly 40 ft. (perfect)
*Armor Class:* 11 (+1 deflection), touch 11, flat-footed 11
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +0/-
*Attack:* Incorpoeral touch +0 melee (1d2)
*Full Attack:* Incorporeal touch +0 melee (1d2)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft./5 ft.
*Special Attacks* -
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft., elemental traits, fetch mysteries, incorporeal traits, shadowy travel
*Saves:* Fort +0, Ref +3, Will +1
*Abilities:* Str -, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 12, Wis 12, Cha 12
*Skills:* Listen +5, Spot +5, Spellcraft +5
*Feats:* Combat CastingB, Improved Initiative
*Environment:* None
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* ½
*Treasure:* None
*Alignment:* Like the master
*Advancement:* By the familiar rules
*Level Adjustment:* -

*Fetch Mysteries (Ex):* Like the gen's ability to Fetch Spells.

*Shadowy Travel (Sp):* The umbral familiar can _plane shift_ at will to the Shadow Plane or from there back to the Material Plane. This ability only transports the familiar. It is otherwise identical to the _plane shift_ spell (caster level 13th).

Paraelemental gens
Partially inspired by the paraelemental genies Afro created here:

*Ice Gen*
*Tiny Outsider (Air, Cold, Water)*
*Hit Dice:* 1d8 (4 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares), fly 60 ft. (perfect)
*Armor Class:* 15 (+2 size, +2 dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/-9
*Attack:* Slam +5 melee (1d2-2 plus 1 cold)
*Full Attack:* Two slams +5 melee (1d2-2 plus 1 cold)
*Space/Reach:* 2-1/2 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks* Chill
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft., elemental endurance, elemental travel, fetch spells, immunity to cold, vulnerability to fire
*Saves:* Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 7, Dex 14, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 15, Cha 10
*Skills:* Concentration +4, Escape Artist +6, Hide +12, Knowledge (Arcane) +5, Knowledge (The Planes) +5, Listen +4, Move Silenty +4, Search +5, Spellcraft +5, Spot +4, Survival +6 
*Feats:* Combat CastingB, Weapon Finesse
*Environment:* Any elemental plane
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* ½
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Often lawful neutral
*Advancement:* 2-3 hd (tiny), 4-6 hd (small)
*Level Adjustment:* -

*Chill (Ex):* A ice gen's freezingly cold body deals 1 point of extra cold damage whenever it hits in melee, or in each round that it maintains a hold while grappling.

*Magma Gen*
*Tiny Outsider (Earth, Fire)*
*Hit Dice:* 1d8+1 (5 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares), fly 60 ft. (perfect), burrow 10 ft.
*Armor Class:* 15 (+2 size, +1 dex, +2 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/-8
*Attack:* Slam +4 melee (1d2-1)
*Full Attack:* Two slams +4 melee (1d2-1)
*Space/Reach:* 2-1/2 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks* -
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 1/adamantine, darkvision 60 ft., elemental endurance, elemental travel, fetch spells, immunity to fire, vulnerability to cold
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 9, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 15, Cha 10
*Skills:* Concentration +5, Escape Artist +5, Hide +11, Knowledge (Arcane) +5, Knowledge (The Planes) +5, Listen +4, Move Silenty +3, Search +5, Spellcraft +5, Spot +4, Survival +6 
*Feats:* Combat CastingB, Weapon Finesse
*Environment:* Any elemental plane
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* ½
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Often lawful good
*Advancement:* 2-3 hd (tiny), 4-6 hd (small)
*Level Adjustment:* -

*Ooze Gen*
*Tiny Outsider (Earth, Water)*
*Hit Dice:* 1d8+2 (6 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares), fly 60 ft. (perfect), swim 20 ft.
*Armor Class:* 14 (+2 size, +1 dex, +1 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/-9
*Attack:* Slam +4 melee (1d2-2 plus 1 sonic)
*Full Attack:* Two slams +4 melee (1d2-2 plus 1 sonic)
*Space/Reach:* 2-1/2 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks* Vibrations
*Special Qualities:* Darkvision 60 ft., elemental endurance, elemental travel, fetch spells, immunity to sonic, vulnerability to electricity
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 7, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 15, Cha 10
*Skills:* Concentration +6, Escape Artist +5, Hide +11, Knowledge (Arcane) +5, Knowledge (The Planes) +5, Listen +4, Move Silenty +3, Search +5, Spellcraft +5, Spot +4, Survival +6, Swim +6 
*Feats:* Combat CastingB, Weapon Finesse
*Environment:* Any elemental plane
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* ½
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Often neutral
*Advancement:* 2-3 hd (tiny), 4-6 hd (small)
*Level Adjustment:* -

*Vibrations (Su):* The ooze gens inherited from the sureshi an affinity for sound. A ooze gen deals 1 point of extra sound damage whenever it hits in melee, or in each round that it maintains a hold while grappling.

*Smoke Gen*
*Tiny Outsider (Air, Fire)*
*Hit Dice:* 1d8+1 (5 hp)
*Initiative:* +2
*Speed:* 20 ft. (4 squares), fly 70 ft. (perfect)
*Armor Class:* 15 (+2 size, +2 dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 13
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +1/-9
*Attack:* Slam +5 melee (1d2-2)
*Full Attack:* Two slams +5 melee (1d2-2)
*Space/Reach:* 2-1/2 ft./0 ft.
*Special Attacks* -
*Special Qualities:* Billow, darkvision 60 ft., elemental endurance, elemental travel, fetch spells, immunity to fire, vulnerability to cold
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +4
*Abilities:* Str 7, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 15, Cha 10
*Skills:* Concentration +5, Escape Artist +6, Hide +12, Knowledge (Arcane) +5, Knowledge (The Planes) +5, Listen +4, Move Silenty +4, Search +5, Spellcraft +5, Spot +4, Survival +6 
*Feats:* Combat CastingB, Weapon Finesse
*Environment:* Any elemental plane
*Organization:* Solitary
*Challenge Rating:* ½
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Often chaotic evil
*Advancement:* 2-3 hd (tiny), 4-6 hd (small)
*Level Adjustment:* -

*Billow (Su):* Once per round as an immediate action, a smoke gen may allow its physical form to briefly billow out as a cloud of smoke, becoming insubstantial, in response to an attack directed against it. That attack fails to affect the smoke gen. Certain effects which manipulate air or gases (gust of wind, etc.) cannot be effectively avoided in this fashion and take full effect as normal. The smoke gen must be aware of the attack to be able to billow. Any time a smoke gen would be denied its Dexterity bonus to AC, it cannot billow.
Once the gen has billowed, it can't use this ability anymore until it spends a move action to gather energy.

Notes: If you allow paraelemental gens, the Elemental Protection class feature should also grant resistence to sonic and a bonus to saves against attacks based on sonic.
If a sha'ir has an paraelemental gen, he must choose on of its subtypes to be "primary" in regard to the Elemental Protection class feature.

First posted here.

----------


## Metastachydium

> New Template: Transitionals
> 
> Some often-mocked sages theorize the existence of transitional areas where the Temporal Energy Plane touches on the Inner Planes and temporal energy intermixes with the elements. To prove their ideas right, the next best thing besides actually finding such an area would be the proven discovery of a transitional.
> Transitionals, the theoretical embodiment of the mixture of time and an element, paraelement or quasielement, are rumoured creatures. Some shady sources claim they saw one, but no one reliable ever managed to prove it.
> If transitionals exist,


Okay, I like this whole "they probably don't exist, but this is what they'd look like" concept a lot. And these things are wild, which in 3.5 is a _feature_.



> *AC:* Half of the base creature's natural armour bonus is converted into a deflection bonus.


Hm. Is deflection the best fit here? Have you considered insight (the _par excellence_ I have a different understanding of stuff (time, as the case may be) type of bonus)?




> [*]_Disrupted life (Su):_ Whenever a creature is hit by the transitional's slam attack or affected by one of its other special attacks, it must make a Will save (dc 10 + ½ hd + cha-mod.). If it fails, it gains a negative level for 10 rounds. As long as this negative level persists, the victim can't be affected by any healing spells or similar abilities, any fast healing or regeneration it has fails to function, and any essentia it has allocated is removed and can't be allocated again. Prerequisite: Base creature is a negative quasielemental.


This one seems to be a less natural fit than the others (which are spot on). I mean, it's just standard negative energy shenaningans rather than temporal manipulation.




> *Challenge Rating:* ?


I _feel_ that question mark. I'm not sure the different type-based variants don't warrant variable CR, even.




> New Race: Achinor (Planetouched)
> Achinori are planetouched of human stock who are descended from rilmani


Yeah, it was weird that pretty much _the_ official TN planetouched was ethereal- and not rilmani-based.




> [*]Dexterity +2, Constitution -2, Wisdom +2


The usual format, as far as I can tell is score first, ability second (i.e. +2 DEX, -2 CON, +2 WIS). At least, that's what I'm more accustomed to.




> [*]Shimmering Aura (Su): Once per day an achinor can shroud himself in a metallic shimmer that grants him a +2 resistence bonus to all saves and a +2 deflection bonus to AC. This effect lasts 1 minute.


Nice. Props on not taking the usual "one lame SLA" route!




> Drakonian


Did you mean: Draconic?




> [*]Level assignment: +0


I'd advise you to stick to the norm here: standard Outsider (native) variant at LA +1, Lesser Humanoid-typed variant at LA +0.

♣
I'll look at the gen statblocks later.

----------


## Tzardok

> Okay, I like this whole "they probably don't exist, but this is what they'd look like" concept a lot. And these things are wild, which in 3.5 is a _feature_.
> 
> 
> Hm. Is deflection the best fit here? Have you considered insight (the _par excellence_ I have a different understanding of stuff (time, as the case may be) type of bonus)?


Hmm. Could work, but the idea behind those things is less "I understand more" and more "I'm unmoored from the normal multiverse". Deflection felt better.




> This one seems to be a less natural fit than the others (which are spot on). I mean, it's just standard negative energy shenaningans rather than temporal manipulation.


That's because the aging ability was originally meant for negative energy, but I couldn't come up with something for positive. Everything I came up with was either too helpful for living beings (and that doesn't fit for, for example, a lightning quasielemental) or defensive instead of offensive. Then I thought "Okay, incarnum is based on positive energy, and it is kinda timeless in that you draw on future and past people's incarnum, so how about something that disrupts incarnum?" That one got then widened to be less situational, and the endresult looked more like negative energy, so I swapped them and hoped nobody would notice.  :Small Red Face:  :Small Tongue: 




> I _feel_ that question mark. I'm not sure the different type-based variants don't warrant variable CR, even.


Any help is appreciated.




> Yeah, it was weird that pretty much _the_ official TN planetouched was ethereal- and not rilmani-based.


Wizard of the Coast ignores the old embodiments of alignments (except for the evil ones)? Say it isn't so!

Yeah, this was propably one of the first homebrews I ever did, sometime around 2008 or so. My other rilmani homebrew propably requires a lot more revision.




> The usual format, as far as I can tell is score first, ability second (i.e. +2 DEX, -2 CON, +2 WIS). At least, that's what I'm more accustomed to.


Fixed. That's what happens if you take something written in German and then translate it on the fly.




> Did you mean: Draconic?


See above.  :Small Red Face: 




> I'd advise you to stick to the norm here: standard Outsider (native) variant at LA +1, Lesser Humanoid-typed variant at LA +0.


The LA Asignment Thread gave the standard planetouched only +0, and I don't think I can justify this being more powerful than those.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Hmm. Could work, but the idea behind those things is less "I understand more" and more "I'm unmoored from the normal multiverse". Deflection felt better.


I see, I see. I'm just kind of under the impression that these things deserve something truly crazy, or at any rate, more unusual than plain old deflection. Maybe giving an insight or, heck, even circumstance _penalty_ on attack rolls against the transitionals. (Do feel free to ignore me, I'm mostly just rambling here.)

That's because the aging ability was originally meant for negative energy, but I couldn't come up with something for positive. Everything I came up with was either too helpful for living beings (and that doesn't fit for, for example, a lightning quasielemental) or defensive instead of offensive. Then I thought "Okay, incarnum is based on positive energy, and it is kinda timeless in that you draw on future and past people's incarnum, so how about something that disrupts incarnum?" That one got then widened to be less situational, and the endresult looked more like negative energy, so I swapped them and hoped nobody would notice.  :Small Red Face:  :Small Tongue: 

Any help is appreciated.





> Wizard of the Coast ignores the old embodiments of alignments (except for the evil ones)? Say it isn't so!


The Wizards are bad and they should feel bad!




> Fixed. That's what happens if you take something written in German and then translate it on the fly.
> 
> See above.


Heh. (I'm mildly disappointed, though. Drakonian and not, I don't know, Althochdrachensprache? Such decadence!)




> The LA Asignment Thread gave the standard planetouched only +0, and I don't think I can justify this being more powerful than those.


Nor should you. It's balanced quite neatly against the baseline planetouched. The issue is this: RLA is an experimental concept not widely known outside this forum, and I've never seen it used _here_. WotC numbers are usually stupid, but in actual play, official material will have WotC numbers anyway, so one can't just ignore them. Luckily, for planetouched it is not a huge issue, since the Lesser quaitemplate takes care of it  which is all the more reason to stick by the example of official stuff rather than a very well-conceived, but currently incomplete and barely used set of houserules.

----------


## Tzardok

> I see, I see. I'm just kind of under the impression that these things deserve something truly crazy, or at any rate, more unusual than plain old deflection. Maybe giving an insight or, heck, even circumstance _penalty_ on attack rolls against the transitionals. (Do feel free to ignore me, I'm mostly just rambling here.)


I'll think about it. Thank you.




> Heh. (I'm mildly disappointed, though. Drakonian and not, I don't know, Althochdrachensprache? Such decadence!)


Not quite. The German word for Draconic is Drakonisch. Nearly all languages in the German translation end with -isch (see also Elfisch, Sylvanisch, Celestisch or Diabolisch (the German name for Infernal)) and I didn't remember the correct name for Draconic, so I simply replaced -isch with -ian, because really, have you seen how many English names for languages end with -an? :Small Tongue:  
If you want other languages with more interesting names: Common is called Handelssprache (trade language) and Undercommon is Handelssprache des Unterreichs (Underdark's trade language).  :Small Wink: 




> Nor should you. It's balanced quite neatly against the baseline planetouched. The issue is this: RLA is an experimental concept not widely known outside this forum, and I've never seen it used _here_. WotC numbers are usually stupid, but in actual play, official material will have WotC numbers anyway, so one can't just ignore them. Luckily, for planetouched it is not a huge issue, since the Lesser quaitemplate takes care of it  which is all the more reason to stick by the example of official stuff rather than a very well-conceived, but currently incomplete and barely used set of houserules.


Very well. I'll add a note.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I'll think about it. Thank you.


And I'll think about the positive stuff and CR, see if I can come up with suggestions.




> NUndercommon is Handelssprache des Unterreichs (Underdark's trade language)


My faith in the German mind is restored!

----------


## Metastachydium

Alright, I'm back for another round! Prepare for a _lot_ of terminology-based comments!




> *Umbral Familiar*
> [B]Medium Elemental (Incorporal)


Incorpor_e_al, in all instances.

Paraelemental gens
Partially inspired by the paraelemental genies Afro created here:




> *Magma Gen*
> 
> ()
> 
> *Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 1/adamantite


Adamanti_n_e.




> *Ooze Gen*
> 
> ()
> 
> *Attack:* Slam +4 melee (1d2-2 plus 1 sound)


Sonic.




> immunity to sound, vulnerability to elektricity
> 
> ()
> 
> *Vibrations (Su):* The ooze gens inherited from the sureshi an affinity for sound. A ooze gen deals 1 point of extra sound damage whenever it hits in melee, or in each round that it maintains a hold while grappling.


Colour me confused. Both the Earth type and the Ooze designation point towards an acid affinity. And while I get jelly being resistant to sonic, how does the thing _deal_ it?




> *Smoke Gen*
> 
> ()
> 
> vulnerability to ice


Cold, I presume?




> *Billow (Su):* Once per round as an immediate action, a smoke gen may allow its physical form to briefly billow out as a cloud of smoke, becoming insubstantial, in response to an attack directed against it. That attack fails to affect the smoke gen. Certain effects which manipulate air or gases (gust of wind, etc.) cannot be effectively avoided in this fashion and take full effect as normal. The smoke gen must be aware of the attack to be able to billow. Any time a smoke gen would be denied its Dexterity bonus to AC, it cannot billow.
> 
> ()
> 
> Finally, I'm not sure wether Billow is too strong an ability for the smoke gen. The problem is, I'm not sure how to weaken it, I don't want to copy the ability of another gen and I would like to reflect the dukhan genie in some way and the only other ability unique to that one is smokesight, which appears too weak compared to the abilities of the other gens.


If you're worried about that, you can always go the "it takes a move/standard/whatever action to reform and the smoke gen cannot take actions while it billows" route. Or something.




> More importantly, Elemental Protection grants a damage reduction against attacks by creatures of the four elemental subtypes, with a higher damage reduction against the gen familiar's elemental subtype. As paraelemental gens have two elemental subtypes, this would make them more useful than normal gens.
> For balancing I'm thinking of either choosing one of the two subtypes or loosing the lesser damage reduction against the two other subtypes. Thoughts?


Retain the subtype the gen has higher affinity for (i.e. the one with an associated enegy type it has immunity against), ditch the other, I'd say.




> [*]_Ravages (Su):_ Whenever a creature is hit by the transitional's slam attack or affected by one of its other special attacks, it must make a Fortitude save (dc 10 + ½ hd + cha-mod.) or age 2d20 years. Being aged this way can be reversed by the spells _greater restoration_ or _heal_ or similar abilities if done within a week. If the victim is aged beyond its natural lifespan, it must make a second Fortitude save. If it fails, it dies instantly; if successful, it survives, but will die within the next year. Prerequisite: Base creature is a positive quasielemental.
> 
> ()
> [*]_Disrupted life (Su):_ Whenever a creature is hit by the transitional's slam attack or affected by one of its other special attacks, it must make a Will save (dc 10 + ½ hd + cha-mod.). If it fails, it gains a negative level for 10 rounds. As long as this negative level persists, the victim can't be affected by any healing spells or similar abilities, any fast healing or regeneration it has fails to function, and any essentia it has allocated is removed and can't be allocated again. Prerequisite: Base creature is a negative quasielemental.[/LIST]
> *Special Qualities:* A transitional retains all the special attacks of the base creature and gains additionally the following qualities:


I still don't have the vaguest idea what to do about CR, BUT! I have a suggestion regarding the positive/negative stuff (not a very good one, mind you, but a suggestion). You know how positive dominant planes overheal one until one explodes? You could transfer aging back to negative where it truly belongs and add an uncontrolled proliferation mechanic for positive: slams cause tumorous growths (cells multiply faster than the rate at which the tissue around decays due to wobbly time and positive energy) resulting in DEX/CON damage or something like that.

----------


## Tzardok

> Alright, I'm back for another round! Prepare for a _lot_ of terminology-based comments!


All corrected, thank you.




> Colour me confused. Both the Earth type and the Ooze designation point towards an acid affinity. And while I get jelly being resistant to sonic, how does the thing _deal_ it?


It's only called "ooze" because the paraelement that represents the mixture of earth and water is traditionally called so. Mud would make more sense, but I can't just change it.
Regarding the sonic thing, if you follow the link to the paralemental genies you'll notice that the ooze genie, the surresh, has as its main gimmick a shout attack with very interesting side effects. I couldn't _not_ reference that somehow in the gen.




> If you're worried about that, you can always go the "it takes a move/standard/whatever action to reform and the smoke gen cannot take actions while it billows" route. Or something.


I'll take that, thank you.




> I still don't have the vaguest idea what to do about CR, BUT! I have a suggestion regarding the positive/negative stuff (not a very good one, mind you, but a suggestion). You know how positive dominant planes overheal one until one explodes? You could transfer aging back to negative where it truly belongs and add an uncontrolled proliferation mechanic for positive: slams cause tumorous growths (cells multiply faster than the rate at which the tissue around decays due to wobbly time and positive energy) resulting in DEX/CON damage or something like that.


I _did_ think about tumourus growths, but I couldn't come up with an actual effect for cancer. Well, let's see what I'll make of that. Thank you.

----------


## Metastachydium

> It's only called "ooze" because the paraelement that represents the mixture of earth and water is traditionally called so. Mud would make more sense, but I can't just change it.


Oh, I know that (and if you've seen the official art for ooze para-genasi, you know where I got the idea with jellies).




> Regarding the sonic thing, if you follow the link to the paralemental genies you'll notice that the ooze genie, the surresh, has as its main gimmick a shout attack with very interesting side effects. I couldn't _not_ reference that somehow in the gen.


The issue is chiefly this: no element has affinity for sonic. Afro knows that very well; that is why his ooze genie is immune to _acid_, the "earth energy". Bellow is certainly cool, I'll give you that, but it stands out like a sore thumb for me there as well.




> I _did_ think about tumourus growths, but I couldn't come up with an actual effect for cancer. Well, let's see what I'll make of that. Thank you.


My reasoning behind DEX/CON was "random growths of tissue might hinder movement if they appear at the wrong place and they are certainly bad for health"; on second thought, I'd probably also add a penalty to CHA checks other than Intimidate, because it might end up looking macabre at best.

----------


## Tzardok

*shrug* Genies aren't elementals, and if there weren't some suprises and deviations from the stereotype, things would get pretty boring. I prefer them this way.

Incidentally, I took your advice regarding the transitional's AC and gave it something... bizarre.  :Small Big Grin: 
The tumor ability is also finished.

----------


## Tzardok

New items: Legend of Zelda

This is a smattering of LoZ inspired items I originally created in this thread. I may add others later when the muse allows.

*Treasure seeking compass:* This blue coloured compass points, when the command word is spoken, to the closest unattended magic item within 400 ft. There are variants that point to the closest gem or valuable art object, and those that are connected to specific items and only show where those are. 
Faint divination; CL 3rd; Craft Wondrous Item, _Detect Magic, Find Object;_ 8,800 gp.*

Moonpearl:* A moonpearl is black pearl half the size of a fist with a blue-ish luster. Carrying a moonpearl with you grants immunity against all attempts to change your shape against your will, be it the attack of a chaos beast, petrification, _Baleful Polymorph_ or _Disintigrate_. A moonpearl even protects from hostile transmutation through artifacts or epic spells, but it shatters when this happens. 
Strong abjuration; CL 17th; Craft Wondrous Item, _Break Enchantment_ or _Unravel Dweomer_ToM, _Greater Spell Immunity_ or _Shadow Investiture_ToM; 544,000 gp.

*Bunny hood:* A pair of yellow bunny ears that fill the wearer with the animal's speed (and grant +2 to cuteness  :Small Tongue: ). The wearer of the ears gets an enhancement bonus of +20 ft to base land speed. Faint transmutation; Cl 5th; Craft Wonderous Item, _Expeditious Retreat;_ 4,000 gp.
*
Switch hook:* This strange item resembles a metallic pincer, connected by a chain to a hilt. The chain can extend up to 40 ft. As a Standard Action, the wielder can make an attack against any creature or object within that range that is up to one size smaller or two sizes bigger than the wielder. If the attack is succesful, it doesn't do damage but instead instantly exchanges the positions of user and target, on the condition that there is enough space for both of them at their respective new positions. Rarely there are versions with even longer chains. 
Magical version: Moderate conjuration; CL 6th; Craft Wondrous Item, _Dimensional Door_ or _Baleful Transposition_Spell Compendium; 22,000 gp.
Psionic version: Moderate psychoportation; ML 6th; Craft Universal Item, _Dimension Swap;_ 22,000 gp
*
Cane of Pacci:* A short crooked stick, made from a strange yellow wood. The cane is activated with a command word and shoots a ball of yellow energy at a creature or object within 30 ft. If you hit with a ranged touch attack, the target is raised into the air, flipped up-side down and drops. Creatures flipped that way take 1d6 falling damage and fall prone.
Alternatively, you can shoot the ball into a hole in the ground that covers exactly your space and is deep enough to fit you in. If you drop into the hole within 5 rounds of doing so, you are shot up to 30 ft. into the air (less, if going the whole distance would slam you into the ceiling or something). During your short flight, you can safely land in any adjactant field. You never take damage through this usage, neither from falling nor being shot into barriers.
Moderate transmutation; CL 9th; Craft Rod, _Telekinesis_ or _Reverse Gravity_; 12,800 gp

*Ember Seed:* Ember Seed are reddish hard shelled fruit resembling flames in appearance. Ember Seed are hot to the touch. The Ember Tree grows only in places that are covered in snow at least for three months a year. The fruit ripen in winter and fall off during the coldest and snowiest days. The heat spread by the seed allows them to melt through the snow into the frozen earth. From that grow new trees. An Ember Tree bears, depending on size and age, between four and 16 seeds a year.
Ember Seed, if broken open, unleash a small flame that can be used to ignite flameable material and deals 2d8 fire damage to creatures and non-flameable material. Ember Seed can be thrown like a grenade (base range 20 ft.) or fired with a sling. The seeds break open upon hitting something.
Ember Seed can be used to replace acorns or holly berries in casting the spell _Fire Seed._ If you do, the damage dealt will be a bigger dice (d8 for the acorn grenades, d10 for the holly berry mine).
Depending on local availability, Ember Seed cost between 30 gp and 90 gp each.

*Pegasus Seed:* Pegasus Seed are blue-ish nuts looking vaguely like feathered wings. They feel oily. Pegasus Trees grow in places that are windswept and wet, and the seed ripen in autumn. Animals like to collect them because of the oil's property and carry them through that away to where they can grow. Because of the effect the Seed has broken open, only animals whose digestive track is too weak to break them actually eat them. A Pegasus Tree bears, depending on size and age, between four and 16 seeds a year.
The Pegasus Seed's oil, if ingested or rubbed on one's skin, grants an alchemical bonus of +20 ft. to ground movement. This effect holds for 5 rounds. Rubbing a seed on your skin spends all the oil the Seed has. The oil can also destilled with a Craft (Alchemy) check against DC 25, requiring two Seed per dose. Distilled Pegasus oil is more effective, granting +25 ft. to ground movement and lasting 1 minute.
Pegasus Seed can also be thrown like a grenade (base range 20 ft.) or fired with a sling. The seeds break open upon hitting something. This causes the Seed's interior to mix with the oil covering it (which makes seeds with their oil spend useless for this effect) and produce a substance that paralyzes whatever it covers. If the Seed hits a creature, it must make a fortitude save (DC 14) or be paralyzed for 5 rounds.
Using a Pegasus Seed as an optional material component in casting _Haste_ or _Slow_ raises the effective caster level by 2.
Pegasus Seed cost, depending on local availability, between 45 and 105 gp each. Distilled Pegasus oil is worth at least 120 gp, but can be sold for up to 225 gp depending on availability.

*Roc's Feather:* This magical item resembles a blue feather. Touching it makes you feel lighter and gives a desire to jump around. A Roc's Feather grants anyone who carries it a competence bonus of +5 to Jump checks. Furthermore all fall damage is reduced as if the user fell 20 ft. less.
Faint transmutation; CL 5th; Craft Wondrous Item, _Jump;_ 5,500 gp.

*Gale Seed:* Gale Seed are white-blue hard shelled fruit that look like miniature tornados. A Gale Seed vibrates slighty. Gale Trees prefer places that are hot and windy, and often grow at the benches of rivers and lakes or at the sea coast. The fruit ripes in summer. When it is overripe, it bursts and unleashes a small whirlwind that blows the fruit's kernels away, supplementing the natural wind with its own gales to improve distribution. A Gale Tree bears, depending on size and age, between four and 16 seeds a year.
A Gale Seed that breaks open in a Large or smaller creature's space catches the creature in its whirlwind. The creature must make a Reflex save (DC 22) or be launched upwards 30 ft. Next round, it falls down in a location 30 ft. removed from its origin (direction chosen at random). Gale Seed can be thrown like a grenade (base range 20 ft.) or fired with a sling. Upon hitting something, the Seed breaks open.
A character can attune itself to a Gale Seed's inner wind by spending a Full-Round Action and making a Concentration check against DC 20 while touching the Seed (DC 15 for characters with the Air subtype or Air domain). A character that can build a psionic focus faster than normal attunes himself just as fast. Attunement lasts for 5 rounds. If a character breaks open an attuned Gale Seed and steps into the whirlwind, he can control where it carries him. This works similiar to the spell _air walk_, except the character can't make any actions except moving or using a Standard Action to end the effect.. The duration of the effect is 1 minute.
Using a Gale Seed as an optional material component in casting _Windwall_ or _Eye of the Hurricane_SC raises the effective caster level by 2.
Depending on local availability, Gale Seed cost at least 500 gp each.

*Scent Seed:* Scent Seed resemble orange nuts covered in blunt spikes. They have a pretty fragant smell. Scent Trees prefer open areas with not a lot of other trees. In spring, when the nuts are ripe, Scent Trees are usually surrounded by hippogriffs, bulettes, carrion crawlers and other magical beasts and aberrations of animal intelligence which are attracted be the nuts' smell. In places where Scent Trees grow plenty, such beasts often incorporate the nut in mating rituals. A Scent Tree bears, depending on size and age, between four and 16 seeds a year.
Ripe Scent Seed are filled to the bursting with an intensely smelling, lightly acidic liquid. They can be thrown like a grenade (base range 20 ft.) or fired with a sling. Upon hitting something, the Seed bursts. A hit target takes 1d6 bludgeoning and 1d6 acid damage and must make a Fortitude save (DC 14) or be sickened for 5 rounds. If the target has the Scent ability, it takes -4 to the save and becomes nauseated for 1 Minute on a failed save instead.
By spending a Full-Round Action, a character may carefully open a Scent Seed in a way that won't burst it. The liquid can then be smeared on surfaces or items (one seed is enough to cover a 5 ft. Square). The liquid's smell will cover scent trails in the vicinity and attracts mindless and animal-intelligence magical beasts and aberrations within 60 ft. Sapient magical beasts and monstrous humanoids will also feel drawn to the treated place or item, but receive a Will save (DC 14) to resist the attraction. The liquid keeps its scent for 1 minutes.
An alchemist can manufacture from Scent Seed a lure oil with similiar properties by making a Craft (Alchemy) check against DC 27, requiring two Seed per dose. Lure oil keeps its scent for 10 minutes and must be specialized on one if the following creature types: aberrations, dragons, fey, magical beasts, monstrous humanoids, plants or oozes. The oil only attracts creatures of that specific type, but sapient creatures must make a Will save against DC20 to not be attracted.
Scent Seed can be used as alternate material component in casting _summon natural ally_ and _summon monster_. If the spell is used to summon a magical beast, double the number of summoned creatures.
Scent Seed cost, depending on local availability, between 40 and 120 gp each. Scent Lure Oil is worth at least 135 gp, but can be sold for up to 250 gp depending on availability.

*Mystery Seed:* Mystery Seed are turquoise nuts resembling upside-down question marks. The story goes that the first Mystery Tree grew from a sprout discovered centuries ago in a ruin on the Plane of Shadow that thrived after being planted on the Material. Mystery Trees prefer remote places of light forests to grow. A Mystery Tree grows each summer between four and 16 seeds, but it remains unknown how these seed spread. The Seed seemingly simply disappear after some days, and new Mystery Trees sprout from hospitable location within a few miles. One theory claims that the Seed are carried away by the sunlight instead of animals or the wind.
Unlike the other Seed, Mystery Seed are magical. Each Seed has a moderate universal magical aura if examined with _detect magic._ The effects of Mystery Seed can't be dispelled, but are suppressed by anti-magic.
Mystery Seed can be thrown like a grenade (base range 20 ft.) or fired with a sling. Upon hitting something, the Seed breaks open. To determine what effect the Seed has on the target, roll 1d6 and consult the following table:
1: Target is paralyzed for 5 rounds.
2: Target is affected as if it was hit by a Gale Seed.
3: Target is surrounded by _fairy fire_ for 5 rounds.
4: Target shrinks to the next smaller size for 5 rounds.
5: Target is affected as if it was hit by an Ember Seed.
6: Target is affected as if it was hit by a Scent Seed.
Mystery Seed have a strange relationship with divinations. In places where Mystery Trees are long established, locals have built owl statues that, when fed a Mystery Seed, spout an often riddled hint about the surrounding area or its inhabitants (feading a statue multiple Seed during the same day renders the same hint every time). Furthermore, shapechangers and possessive entities can't abide the touch and smell of Mystery Seed. If a Mystery Seed hits such a creature, it will take 3d6 damage instead of the Seed's normal effect (if it hits a possessed being, only the possessor takes damage, not the host) and must make a Fortitude save (DC 25) or be forced to, respectively, return to its normal shape or abandon its current host.
Finally, Mystery Seed make excellent material components for the creation of magic items. By sacrificing one Mystery Seed per 10,000 gp base price of an item, the item is created twice as fast (four times as fast if it is a ring).
Depending on local availability, Mystery Seed cost at least 800 gp each.

----------


## Tzardok

New Domain

This post was meant to hold all domains I made before (all... two of them), but as I can't find one of them anymore, it looks a bit empty. No matter:

*Maat Domain*
*Granted Power:* You can make a Dispelling Touch once per day. You touch a creature, an object, an effect or an area (if the target is unwilling, you need to make a touch attack) and make a dispel check (1d20 + caster level) against a magic effekt you identified, with a dc of 11 + caster level of the effect. If the check is successful, the effect is dispelled.

1st - _sanctuary_
2nd - _zone of truth_
3rd - _attune form_SC
4th - _bestow curse_
5th - _flame strike_
6th - _banishment_
7th - _dictum_
8th - _bestow greater curse_SC
9th - _disjunction_

This domain is fitting for all members of the Pharaonic pantheon except for Apep and, depending on wether you use the version from Deities & Demigods, Set and Sobek. It was posted first here.

----------


## Metastachydium

> *shrug* Genies aren't elementals, and if there weren't some suprises and deviations from the stereotype, things would get pretty boring. I prefer them this way.


That's okay. No epidermis off my stem; needless to say, I'm here merely to observe and advise.




> Incidentally, I took your advice regarding the transitional's AC and gave it something... bizarre. 
> The tumor ability is also finished.


Circumstance, eh? Lovely and quite fitting for a temporal anomaly! As for the tumors: random ability damage one must CUT OUT WITH STEEL? That's so Evil it's good and represents the ugly versatibility of carcinogenesis quite nicely.




> *Roc's Feather:* This magical item resembles a blue feather. Touching it makes you feel lighter and gives a desire to jump around. A Pegasus Feather grants anyone who carries it an competence bonus of +5 to Jump checks. Furthermore all fall damage is reduced as if the user fell 20 ft. less.
> Faint transmutation; CL 5th; Craft Wonderous Item, _Jump;_ 5,000 gp.


I'm not really good at items, so treat the gist of this quum grano salis, but this is either underpriced by the guidelines (if slotless; +5 competence, no slot is 5000 in itself) or overpriced (combining the two effects on a feet or torso slot item would give 4250 or so as per _MIC_). (Also, is it called Roc's Feather or Pegasus Feather? (Also also, it's wondrous item without an _e_.))




> New Domain
> 
> This post was meant to hold all domains I made before (all... two of them), but as I can't find one of them anymore, it looks a bit empty. No matter:
> 
> *Maat Domain*
> *Granted Power:* You can make a Dispelling Touch once per day. You touch a creature, an object, an effect or an area (if the target is unwilling, you need to make a touch attack) and make a dispel check (1d20 + caster level) against a magic effekt you identified, with a dc of 11 + caster level of the effect. If the check is successful, the effect is dispelled.
> 
> 1st - _sanctuary_
> 2nd - _zone of truth_
> ...


Nice, strong domain. Would use. Would recommend.

----------


## Tzardok

> I'm not really good at items, so treat the gist of this quum grano salis, but this is either underpriced by the guidelines (if slotless; +5 competence, no slot is 5000 in itself) or overpriced (combining the two effects on a feet or torso slot item would give 4250 or so as per _MIC_). (Also, is it called Roc's Feather or Pegasus Feather? (Also also, it's wondrous item without an _e_.))


No idea what I was thinking back then. Maybe I thought that a small featherfall effect as a bonus on top wouldn't be worth anything? But anyway, Boots of Falling or whatever they are called in English only cost 500, so the price should change to 5,500 (+50% of the price for the additonal effect, then doubling for slotless).

Edit: Did you like the seeds? I thought weird trees would be right up your with ivy overgrown alley.  :Small Big Grin:

----------


## Metastachydium

> Edit: You liked the seeds? I thought weird trees would be right up your with ivy overgrown alley.



I actually didn't go through all the items since, like I said, that's a bit outside my usual area of expertise and skipped right to where I spotted the word Roc because BIRDY. And that was a mistake. [EVIL]Although the translation from German is sloppy at places (I've even found a _von_ standing in for _of_!)[/EVIL], there's good stuff in there. The Ember Tree is cute, but I'm not sure I like the seeds themselves: they are strictly superior to alchemist's fire at half the price (1d6+1d6 fire for 20 gp vs. 2d8 fire (and other benefits) for 10(30) gp) and stepping on the toes of a core item like that is somewhat mean. The Pegasus Seeds, on the other hand I _want these_. I want these to be _official_. I'd stockpile them roof-high if they cost twice as much. *Alchemical* bonus to _speed_? CL boost to Haste/Slow? Paralysis in a pinch? Yes, please. It almost feels like they are _way_ too cheap for how good they are. I love them and the tree they grow on (good strategy there!).

*Edit:* I checked the moonpearl as well; I'd make it immediate action mental command activated, automatically notifying the wielder of potentially hostile transmutation attempts. This would mean that they can be carried without giving up on using transmutation effects and that they aren't automatically destroyed under certain circumstances whether their owner wants that or not (I _hate_ safewing emblems and the like).

----------


## Tzardok

> [EVIL]Although the translation from German is sloppy at places (I've even found a _von_ standing in for _of_!)[/EVIL],


*grumble grumble* frigging proofreading *grumble grumble* how did that even happen? I wrote up those things in English in the first place *grumble grumble*




> The Ember Tree is cute, but I'm not sure I like the seeds themselves: they are strictly superior to alchemist's fire at half the price (1d6+1d6 fire for 20 gp vs. 2d8 fire (and other benefits) for 10(30) gp) and stepping on the toes of a core item like that is somewhat mean.


I thought the fact that they don't do splash damage and can't be created, combined with general rarity and seasonal availability would reduce the price, but now those look more like reasons to up the price instead. So, trippling of all prices for both Seed?



> I love them and the tree they grow on (good strategy there!).


Thank you!  :Small Smile:  Inventing that was quite the hassle. Y'know, in the LoZ games those seeds are just weird trees with useful magical fruit, and I wanted them to be something that actually has a viable ecology while still being faithful to the game effects. Ember Seed were easy, but the Pegasus Seed... (I'm already dreading trying to do that for the Mystery Seed).
Incidentally, I think I may have inspiration for the Gale Seed and the Scent Seed, so maybe they'll be added to the post in the next days. Wish me luck.




> *Edit:* I checked the moonpearl as well; I'd make it immediate action mental command activated, automatically notifying the wielder of potentially hostile transmutation attempts. This would mean that they can be carried without giving up on using transmutation effects and that they aren't automatically destroyed under certain circumstances whether their owner wants that or not (I _hate_ safewing emblems and the like).


In my mind the pearl automatically detects wether a transmutation is hostile and let's friendly transmutations through. But more involvement of the character would certainly be more interesting. I'll think about it.

----------


## Metastachydium

> I thought the fact that they don't do splash damage and can't be created, combined with general rarity and seasonal availability would reduce the price, but now those look more like reasons to up the price instead. So, trippling of all prices for both Seed?


Mhm. Looks good.




> Incidentally, I think I may have inspiration for the Gale Seed and the Scent Seed, so maybe they'll be added to the post in the next days. Wish me luck.


Luck!

----------


## Tzardok

Well, the index is online and the other LoZ Seeds are added to the item post. I am not exactly happy with them, especially as I needed to give up on having the Mystery Seed be non-magical and still make sense, but whatever. I'm also adding another thing.

----------


## Tzardok

This isn't homebrew done _by_ me, but _for_ me, in the Request a Homebrew thread. I'm keeping it here for posteriority's sake and ease of finding it again. Much thanks again to @Just to Browse for making this for me from a pretty vague description  :Small Smile: :




> Master Path - Void Shadow
> 
> Shadow magic is inherently reflective of other components of other worlds. _Shadow evocation_ copies evocation spells, _steel shadow_ takes the form of a shield, and even the plane of shadow itself is a copy of the prime material. But with great willpower and much study, shadowcasters can create false imprints of objects, concepts, or incantations in the weave of the universe, and then entice the shadow weave to imitate those imprints. In essence, they bend reality to cast shadows of things that do not exist.
> 
> The power to envision anything and create it gives shadowcasters who walk the Void Shadow path incredible flexibility in their magic. But the shadow weave pushes back on this form of incursion. It corrodes and consumes false mimicries, and if a shadowcaster is not careful, it can consume them as well.
> 
> 7. *Sphere of Will* - Alter reality in a bubble around you
> 8. *Mockery of Sentience* - Create intelligent creatures from shadowstuff
> 9. *Void Genesis* - Create a temporary demiplane that constantly degenerates
> ...

----------


## Metastachydium

> A Gale Seed that breaks open in a Large or smaller creature's space catches the creature in its whirlwind. The creature must make a Reflex save (DC 15)


I'm not sure about this bit. The seed is probably worth its price overall, but this particular option looks like something of a trap. It's a sadly none too uncommon issue with magic items (and poisons, for that matter) that they will sometimes come with fixed, fairly low DCs and at the level where they become affordable, they also become unlikely to actually do what they are supposed to do.




> By spending a Full-Round Action, a character may carefully open a Scent Seed in a way that won't burst it. The liquid can then be smeared on surfaces or items (one seed is enough to cover a 5 ft. Square). The liquid's smell will cover scent trails in the vicinity and attracts mindless and animal-intelligence magical beasts, monstrous humanoids


Is that a thing? I'm not sure Monstrous Humanoids come in mindless/12 INT.




> Sapient magical beasts and monstrous humanoids will also feel drawn to the treated place or item


What about sapient Aberrations?




> Unlike the other Seed, Mystery Seed are magical.


Wait a second. How's a little fruit _capable of producing a whirlwind strong enough to lift and carry a Medium creature_ *not* magical? (The Mystery Seed itself is otherwise quite nice.)

----------


## Tzardok

> I'm not sure about this bit. The seed is probably worth its price overall, but this particular option looks like something of a trap. It's a sadly none too uncommon issue with magic items (and poisons, for that matter) that they will sometimes come with fixed, fairly low DCs and at the level where they become affordable, they also become unlikely to actually do what they are supposed to do.


DC raised to 22.




> Is that a thing? I'm not sure Monstrous Humanoids come in mindless/12 INT.


I don't think it is, but I added it for completeness' sake. I can take it out if it confuses more than it helps?




> What about sapient Aberrations?


Sapient aberrations remain unaffected by the basic Scent Seed's lure effect. Scent Lure Oil specked for aberrations affects them.




> Wait a second. How's a little fruit _capable of producing a whirlwind strong enough to lift and carry a Medium creature_ *not* magical? (The Mystery Seed itself is otherwise quite nice.)


The same way you can run as fast as a leopard by rubbing another little fruit on yourself with the whole thing being alchemical, not magical? The same way spiders grow as large as horses? The same way dragons are strong enough to fly by drawing energy from internal portals to the Elemental planes? The same way an Air Elemental is made of air, but can punch you and be punched back? The same way liquid light taken from Radiance doesn't wink out when taken off-plane? And all of that keeps working even in anti-magic auras.

Even if we ignore stupid stuff you get when you interprete RAW too literally, the laws of nature in D&D aren't exactly ours. Yes, this fruit is a literal windbag, so what?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Metastachydium

> I don't think it is, but I added it for completeness' sake. I can take it out if it confuses more than it helps?


I wouldn't mind that.




> Sapient aberrations remain unaffected by the basic Scent Seed's lure effect. Scent Lure Oil specked for aberrations affects them.


Understood.




> The same way you can run as fast as a leopard by rubbing another little fruit on yourself with the whole thing being alchemical, not magical?


I figured it's just fantasy überamphetamine or something.




> The same way spiders grow as large as horses? The same way dragons are strong enough to fly by drawing energy from internal portals to the Elemental planes?



THAT'S THEIR EXPLANATION FOR IT? Burn, Wizards, burn!




> and be punched back?


Well, technically any gas can be punched and if you punch it hard enough it might compress. Or something.




> Even if we ignore stupid stuff you get when you interprete RAW too literally, the laws of nature in D&D aren't exactly ours. Yes, this fruit is a literal windbag, so what?


Alright, alright! I just like to kill catgirls, okay?

----------


## Tzardok

> I wouldn't mind that.


Done.




> THAT'S THEIR EXPLANATION FOR IT? Burn, Wizards, burn!


I was being a bit facetious. The Draconomicon essentially states that dragons have a special organ which is filled with an elemental spark. This organ, which is basically a furnace, supplies the energy dragons need to digest anorganic material (while also being the reason why dragons need to eat that much; the furnace must be fed), is the origin of the breath weapon, regulates the dragon's bodily temperature, causes the dragon's elemental subtype and feeds energy into the dragon's musculature, making it stronger than normal for a being of its size and esspecially giving them the strength to fly.
I personally like the explanation, I was just pretty reductive.




> Well, technically any gas can be punched and if you punch it hard enough it might compress. Or something.


But when has punching the air ever accomplished some hurt?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Metastachydium

> I was being a bit facetious. The Draconomicon essentially states that dragons have a special organ which is filled with an elemental spark. This organ, which is basically a furnace, supplies the energy dragons need to digest anorganic material (while also being the reason why dragons need to eat that much; the furnace must be fed), is the origin of the breath weapon, regulates the dragon's bodily temperature, causes the dragon's elemental subtype and feeds energy into the dragon's musculature, making it stronger than normal for a being of its size and esspecially giving them the strength to fly.
> I personally like the explanation, I was just pretty reductive.


Still weird, but it makes more sense, yeah. (I'll have to dig out that book one of these days.)




> But when has punching the air ever accomplished some hurt?


Punch fast enough and you'll hear it _wailing_!

----------


## Tzardok

New Creatures: The Missing Mephits

Another one of my very first homebrew, slightly reworked and expanded: the unconverted mephits of 2e, of the quasielemental and paraelemental planes.

Ash
*Ash Mephit*
*Small Outsider (Cold, Fire)*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+3 (16 hp)
*Initiative:* +1
*Speed:* 30 ft, Fly 50 ft (average), Burrow 20 ft.
*Amor Class:* 16 (+1 size, +1, dex +4 natural), touch 12, Flat footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/-1
*Attack:* Claw +4 melee (1d3 plus 1d4 cold)
*Full Attack:* 2 Claw +4 melee (1d3 plus 1d4 cold)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft
*Special Attacks:*  Breath weapon, spell-like abilities, _summon mephit_
*Special Qualities:* Breathing adaptation, Damage reduction 5/magic, Darksight 60 ft, Fast Healing 2, Heat Absorption, Immunity to cold, Resistence to negative energy 5
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 10, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 15
*Skills:* Bluff +8, Diplomacy +4, Disguise +2 (+4 when acting in character), Escape Artist +7, Hide +11 Intimidate +4, Listen +6, Move Silently +7, Spot +6, Use Rope +1 (+3 with bindings),  
*Feats:* Dodge, Toughness
*Environment:* Quasielemental Plane of Ashes
*Organisation:* Solitary, gang (2-4 mephits of mixed variations) or mob (5-12 mephits of mixed variations)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Usually neutral
*Advancement:* 4-6 HD (Small); 7-9 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:* +3

Ash mephits are whiners and pessimists. An ash mephit will talk your ear off if given the chance with its incessant blathering on its banal worries and complaints.
Ash mephits speak Common and Ignan.

*Breath weapon (Su):* 10 ft. cone of swirling ash; 1d4 cold; reflex, DC 12. Living creatures that fail their saves are tormented by itching skin and burning eyes. This effect imposes a -4 penalty to AC and a -2 penalty on attack rolls for 3 rounds. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +1 racial bonus. 
*Breathing Adaptation (Ex):* Ash mephits can breath clouds of ashes and unbreathable gases as easily as air. This makes them immune to gaseous attacks and inhaled poisons. 
*Fast Healing (Ex):* Only in contact with cold ashes.
*Heat absorption (Su):* Whenever an ash mephit would take fire damage, it instead heals 1 hp per 3 points of fire damage he would take. Any healing received in excess of the maximum hit points becomes temporary hitpoints with a duration of 1 hour.
*Spell-like abilities:* 1/hour  _Chill Touch_ (DC 13), CL 3. Once per day  an ash mephit can air its grievances at everyone around it. All creatures within 20 ft. radius that can hear him must make a Will save (DC 15) or act as if affected by _Lesser Confusion_ cast at caster level 6. This ability is a sonic, mind-affecting effect and the equivalent of a 2nd level spell.

Lightning
*Lightning Mephit*
*Small Outsider (Air)*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8 (13 hp)
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 30 ft, Fly 80 ft (average)
*Amor Class:* 18 (+1 size, +3 dex, +4 natural), touch 14, Flat footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/-1
*Attack:* Claw +4 melee (1d3 plus 1d4 electricity)
*Full Attack:* 2 Claw +4 melee (1d3 plus 1d4 electricity)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft
*Special Attacks:* Breath weapon, spell-like abilities, _summon mephit_
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 5/magic, Darksight 60 ft, Fast Healing 2, immunity to electricity
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +8, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 10, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 15
*Skills:* Bluff +8, Diplomacy +4, Disguise +2 (+4 when acting in character), Escape Artist +9, Hide +13 Intimidate +4, Listen +6, Move Silently +9, Spot +6, Use Rope +3 (+5 with bindings),  
*Feats*: Lightning Reflexes, Run
*Environment:* Quasielemental Plane of Lightning
*Organisation:* Solitary, gang (2-4 mephits of mixed variations) or mob (5-12 mephits of mixed variations)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Usually neutral
*Advancement:* 4-6 HD (Small); 7-9 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:* +3

Lightning mephits are hyperactive guys who are practically always in motion. They talk fast and with lots of false starts, mispronounciations and malapropisms. Lightning mephits are pretty social and zoom around as sparking, chattering mobs.
Lightning mephits speak Common and Auran.

*Breath weapon (Su):* 20 ft. line of lightning; 2d4 electricity; Reflex DC 12 half. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +1 racial bonus.
*Fast Healing (Ex):* Only in a statically charged environment or during a lightning storm.
*Spell-like abilities:* 1/hour  _Shocking Grasp_ (DC 13), CL 3. Once per day a lightning mephit can discharge himself explosively. All creatures within 20 ft. radius take 2d6 electricity damage. This ability is the equivalent of a 2nd level spell. Reflex DC 14 half, CL 6.

Mineral
*Mineral Mephit*
*Small Outsider (Earth)*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+3 (16 hp)
*Initiative:* -1
*Speed:* 30 ft, Fly 40 ft (average)
*Amor Class:* 14 (+1 size, -1 dex, +4 natural), touch 10, Flat footed 14
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+2
*Attack:* Claw +7 melee (1d4+3)
*Full Attack:* 2 Claw +7 melee (1d4+3)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft
*Special Attacks:* Breath weapon, spell-like abilities, summon mephit
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 5/magic, Darksight 60 ft, Earth Glide, Fast Healing 2
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +2, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 17, Dex 8, Con 13, Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 15
*Skills:* Bluff +8, Diplomacy +4, Disguise +2 (+4 when acting in character), Escape Artist +5, Hide +9 Intimidate +4, Listen +6, Move Silently +5, Spot +6, Use Rope -1 (+1 with bindings),  
*Feats:* Power Attack, Improved Natural Weapon (Claw)
*Environment:* Quasielemental Plane of Mineral
*Organisation:* Solitary, gang (2-4 mephits of mixed variations) or mob (5-12 mephits of mixed variations)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Usually neutral
*Advancement:* 4-6 HD (Small); 7-9 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:* +3

Mineral mephits are suspicious, greedy and self-righteous. Whenever one of them sees some shiny treasure, he makes himself its guardian, wether he's wanted or not.
Mineral mephits speak Common and Terran.

*Breath weapon (Su):* 10 ft. cone of sharp crystals; 2d4 slashing and piercing; Reflex DC 13 half. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +1 racial bonus.
*Earth Glide (Ex):* A mineral mephit can glide through stone, dirt, or almost any other sort of earth except metal as easily as a fish swims through water. Its burrowing leaves behind no tunnel or hole, nor does it create any ripple or other signs of its presence. A move earth spell cast on an area containing a burrowing mineral mephit flings the mephit back 30 feet, stunning the creature for 1 round unless it succeeds on a DC 15 Fortitude save. 
Mineral mephits can breath and see normally while earth gliding.
*Fast Healing (Ex):* Only under the earth or when in contact with a gem or crystal that's at least Tiny.
*Spell-like abilities:* 1/hour  _Magic Fang_ (self only), CL 3. 1/day  _Shatter_ (DC 14), CL 6.

Steam
*Mist Mephit*
*Small Outsider (Water)*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8+6 (19 hp)
*Initiative:* +0
*Speed:* 30 ft, fly 50 ft (average), swim 30 ft.
*Amor Class:* 15 (+1 size, +4 natural), touch 11, Flat footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/+1
*Attack:* Claw +6 melee (1d3+2)
*Full Attack:* 2 Claw +6 melee (1d3+2)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft
*Special Attacks:* Breath weapon, spell-like abilities, _summon mephit_
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 5/magic, Darksight 60 ft, Fast Healing 2
*Saves:* Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 10, Con 13, Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 15
*Skills:* Bluff +8, Diplomacy +4, Disguise +2 (+4 when acting in character), Escape Artist +6, Hide +10 Intimidate +4, Listen +6, Move Silently +6, Spot +6, Use Rope +0 (+2 with bindings),  
*Feats:* Power Attack, Toughness 
*Environment:* Quasielemental Plane of Steam
*Organisation:* Solitary, gang (2-4 mephits of mixed variations) or mob (5-12 mephits of mixed variations)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Usually neutral
*Advancement:* 4-6 HD (Small); 7-9 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:* +3

Mist mephits believe themselves to be supperb spies, peeking in on everyone in their sorroundings. If bound to service, a mist mephit is likely to spy and tattle on other servants, even if unasked. Mist mephits share their home plane with steam mephits, who wage war against them for not accepting their obvious superiority.
Mist mephits speak Common and Aquan.

*Breath weapon (Su):* 10 ft. cone of choking mist; 1d4 acid; Reflex DC 13 half. Living creatures that breath air and fail their save choke, rendering them nauseated for 1 round. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +1 racial bonus.
*Fast Healing (Ex):* Only in a wet or clammy environment.
*Spell-like abilities:* 1/hour  _Obscuring Mist_, CL 3. 1/day  _Gaseous Form_, CL 6.

Radiance
*Radiance Mephit*
*Small Outsider (Fire)*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8 (13 hp)
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* 30 ft, Fly 50 ft (average)
*Amor Class:* 16 (+1 size, +1 dex, +4 natural), touch 12, Flat footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/-1
*Attack:* Claw +4 melee (1d3 plus 1d4 fire)
*Full Attack:* 2 Claw +4 melee (1d3 plus 1d4 fire)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft
*Special Attacks:* Breath weapon, spell-like abilities, _summon mephit_
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 5/magic, Darksight 60 ft, Fast Healing 2, immunity to fire, radiance adaptation, vulnerability to cold
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 10, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 15
*Skills:* Bluff +8, Diplomacy +4, Disguise +2 (+4 when acting in character), Escape Artist +7, Hide +11 Intimidate +4, Listen +6, Move Silently +7, Spot +6, Use Rope +1 (+3 with bindings),  
*Feats:* Dodge, Improved Initiative
*Environment:* Quasielemental Plane of Radiance
*Organisation:* Solitary, gang (2-4 mephits of mixed variations) or mob (5-12 mephits of mixed variations)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Usually neutral
*Advancement:* 4-6 HD (Small); 7-9 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:* +3

Radiance mephits are pretty spaced out most of the time, babbling about whatever catches their attention (most of the time light) and forgetting what they said directly after it was spoken or stopping and staring dazedly in the middle of whatever they were doing.
Radiance mephits speak Common and Ignan.

*Breath weapon (Su):* 10 ft. cone of hot light; 1d4 fire; Reflex DC 12 half. Living sighted creatures that fail their save are blinded for 3 rounds. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +1 racial bonus 
*Fast Healing (Ex):* Only in bright light (at least as intense as daylight)
*Radiance adaptation (Ex):* Radiance mephits are immune to being dazzled, blinded or fascinated by light effects or patterns.
*Spell-like abilities:* 1/hour  _Color Spray_ (DC 13), CL 3. 1/day  _Searing Light_ (DC 15), CL 6.

Smoke
*Smoke Mephit*
*Small Outsider (Air, Fire)*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8 (13 hp)
*Initiative:* +7
*Speed:* 30 ft, Fly 50 ft (average)
*Amor Class:* 18 (+1 size, +3 dex, +4 natural), touch 14, Flat footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/-1
*Attack:* Claw +4 melee (1d3)
*Full Attack:* 2 Claw +4 melee (1d3)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft
*Special Attacks:* Breath weapon, spell-like abilities,_ summon mephit_
*Special Qualities:* Breathing adaptation, Damage reduction 5/magic, Darksight 60 ft, Fast Healing 2, immunity to fire, vulnerability to cold
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 10, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 15
*Skills:* Bluff +8, Diplomacy +4, Disguise +2 (+4 when acting in character), Escape Artist +9, Hide +13 Intimidate +4, Listen +6, Move Silently +9, Spot +6, Use Rope +3 (+5 with bindings),  
*Feats:* Dodge, Improved Initiative
*Environment:* Paraelemental Plane of Smoke
*Organisation:* Solitary, gang (2-4 mephits of mixed variations) or mob (5-12 mephits of mixed variations)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Usually neutral
*Advancement:* 4-6 HD (Small); 7-9 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:* +3

Smoke mephits are crude, lazy and indolent. A smoke mephit bound into service will spend a lot of time lying around invisibly, smoking various herbs and shirking its duties almost gleefully.
Smoke mephits speak Common, Auran and Ignan.

*Breath weapon (Su):* 10 ft. cone of hot smoke; 1d4 fire; reflex, DC 12. Living creatures that breath air and fail their save choke, rendering them nauseated for 1 round. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +1 racial bonus.
*Breathing Adaptation (Ex):* Smoke mephits can breath smoke and unbreathable gases as easily as air. This makes them immune to gaseous attacks and inhaled poisons. 
*Fast Healing (Ex):* Only in smoke or hot, stiffling air.
*Spell-like abilities:* 1/hour  _Wall of Smoke_SC (DC 13), CL 3. 1/day  _Invisibility_, CL 6.

Vacuum
As everybody knows, there aren't any mephits native to the Quasielemental Plane of Vacuum. The first mephits had been created by fiends experimenting with elemental matter and trying to create elemental imps. Allegedly, they strived to make their creations as annoying as possible, and succeeded beyond their wildest dreams. Their creations escaped to their home planes, became nativized and caused other types of their kind to evolve, but no one ever managed to adapt the mephit creation process to Vacuum's not-matter, nor did some arise naturally.
If someone managed to create such a being, it would propably have the following properties:

*Spoiler*
Show

*Void Mephit*
*Small Outsider (Air)*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8 (13 hp)
*Initiative:* +7
*Speed:* 30 ft, Fly 50 ft (Perfect)
*Amor Class:* 17 (+1 size, +3, dex, +4 natural), touch 14, Flat footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/-1
*Attack:* Claw +4 melee (1d3)
*Full Attack:* 2 Claw +4 melee (1d3)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft
*Special Attacks:* Breath weapon, spell-like abilities, _summon mephit_
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 5/magic, Darksight 60 ft, Fast Healing 2, Resistence to negative energy 5, Vacuum Adaptation
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 10, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 15
*Skills:* Bluff +8, Diplomacy +4, Disguise +2 (+4 when acting in character), Escape Artist +9, Hide +13 Intimidate +4, Listen +6, Move Silently +9, Spot +6, Use Rope +3 (+5 with bindings),  
*Feats:* Improved Initiative, Iron Will
*Environment:* Quasielemental Plane of Vacuum
*Organisation:* Solitary, gang (2-4 mephits of mixed variations) or mob (5-12 mephits of mixed variations)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Usually neutral
*Advancement:* 4-6 HD (Small); 7-9 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:* +3

Void mephits have a tendency to stare unblinkingly at whomever they are talking to while speaking very slowly.
Void mephits speak Common and Auran.

*Breath weapon (Su):* 10 ft. cone of suction; 1d4; reflex, DC 12. Creatures that fail their save fall prone. If they need to breath they are also stunned for 1 round. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +1 racial bonus.
*Fast Healing (Ex):* Only in dark, cool surroundings with low atmospherial pressure or no oxygen.
*Spell-like abilities:* 1/hour  _Magic Missile_, CL 3. 1/day  _Dispell Magic_ (area version centred on the mephit only), CL 6.
*Vacuum Adaptation (Su/Ex):* A void mephit can fly in vacuum. In an antimagic field its fly movement is reduced to 40 ft. (average). 
A void mephit can breath normally in vacuum and all kind of gases. This makes them immune to gaseous attacks and inhaled poisons.


Shadow
The following mephit is a homebrew creation and was originally published here.

*Shadow Mephit*
*Small Outsider*
*Hit Dice:* 3d8 (13 hp)
*Initiative:* +5
*Speed:* 30 ft, Fly 50 ft (average)
*Amor Class:* 15 (+1 size, +1 dex, +4 natural), touch 11, Flat footed 15
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +3/-1
*Attack:* Claw +4 melee (1d3)
*Full Attack:* 2 Claw +4 melee (1d3)
*Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft
*Special Attacks:* Breath weapon, spell-like abilities, _summon mephit_
*Special Qualities:* Damage reduction 5/magic, Darksight 60 ft, Fast Healing 2
*Saves:* Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +3
*Abilities:* Str 10, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 15
*Skills:* Bluff +8, Diplomacy +4, Disguise +2 (+4 when acting in character), Escape Artist +7, Hide +14, Intimidate +4, Listen +6, Move Silently +7, Spot +6, Use Rope +1 (+3 with bindings),  
_Feats:_ Improved Initiative, Skill Focus (Hide)
*Environment:* Plane of Shadow
*Organisation:* Solitary, gang (2-4 mephits of mixed variations)
*Challenge Rating:* 3
*Treasure:* Standard
*Alignment:* Usually neutral
*Advancement:* 4-6 HD (Small); 7-9 HD (Medium)
*Level Adjustment:* +3

Shadow mephits are suspicious to the point of paranoia. They avoid each other's company whenever they can, for they know how duplicitious they are.
Shadow mephits speak Common and Tenebric (this is my name for a language of Shadow); if your Plane of Shadow doesn't have such a language, shadow mephits speak Common, one of Celestial, Infernal and Abyssal and one of Aquan, Auran, Ignan and Terran.

*Breath weapon (Su):* 10 ft. cone of swirling shadows; 1d4 cold; reflex, DC 14. Creatures who fail their save are blind for 3 rounds. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +1 racial bonus.
*Fast Healing (Ex):* Only in shadows and the dark.
*Spell-like abilities:* 1/hour  _Carpet of Shadows_ToM (DC 13), CL 3. 1/day  _Flesh Fails_ToM (DC 14), CL 6.

If you use these stats and the 2e planar configuration, I also recommend the following changes to the existing mephits:

Air
No changes, but the Monster Manual doesn't mention their personalities: air mephits are flightly, unreliable and, well, air-headed. Don't expect an air mephit to return from any mission, because it's likely to desert you at the first interesting event it witnesses after fulfilling the bare minimum of your deal.

Dust
*Type:* Change Subtype to Earth
*Movement:* Add Burrow 20 ft. Reduce maneuverability to Average.
*Special Qualities:* Breathing Adaptation (like the Ash Mephit), Resistence to negative energy 5
*Environment:* Quasielemental Plane of Dust
Dust mephits are morbid and over-dramatic. They style themselves as tragic heroes, defenders against the inevitable decay. Dust mephits speak Common and Terran.

Earth
*Special Qualities:* Earth Glide (like the Mineral Mephit)
Earth mephits are more stubborn than mules and absolutely humorless. Luckily, they also don't care at all if they are insulted.

Fire
No changes. Fire mephits are mischievous pranksters with a terrible sense of humor.

GlassSandstorm
*Movement:* Add Swim 30 ft. Add Burrow 20 ft.
*Special Qualities:* Breathing Adaptation (like the Smoke Mephit)
*Environment:* Paraelemental Plane of Magma
Glass mephits are compulsive liars and braggarts, but their tall tales are always pretty transparent. Glass Mephits speak Common, Ignan and Terran.

Ice
*Type:* Add Subtype Water.
*Movement:* Add Swim 30 ft. Add Burrow 20 ft. Reduce maneuverability to Average.
*Environment:* Paraelemental Plane of Ice
Ice mephits speak Common, Aquan and Auran.

Magma
*Type:* Add Subtype Earth
*Movement:* Add Swim 30 ft. Add Burrow 20 ft.
*Special Qualities:* Breathing Adaptation (like the Smoke Mephit)
*Abilities:* Change Str to 17, Dex to 8 and Con to 13.
*Environment:* Paralemental Plane of Magma
Magma mephits speak Common, Ignan and Terran.

MirrorEttDP
These seem kinda overpowered. Let's cut them down to size.
*Movement:* Reduce Fly to 40 ft.
*Spell-like abilities:* Replace _Simulacrum_ with _Summon Mirror Double:_ Once per day a mirror mephit may summon the mirror-self (see MotP) of any creature whose HD don't exceed this ability's caster level (CL 6th). To do that, the mephit must touch a reflecting surface that reflected that creature within the last 10 minutes. The mirror self remains for 1 hour. During this time it obeys the mephit's commands. This ability is the equivalent of a 4th level spell.
Reduce _summon mephit_ to 1/day.
Reduce _mirror image_ and _silent image_ to CL 3th and to 1/hour.
Add _mirror walk_ (self only) at CL 6th and 1/hour.
*Abilities:* Change Int to 6. Reduce skill points accordingly.
Mirror mephits speak Common and Nerra.

Ooze
*Type:* Add Subtype Earth
*Movement:* Add Burrow 20 ft.
*Special Qualities:* Mud Adaptation (Ex): Ooze mephits can breath normally in water, earth, and anything in between. They are immune to waterborn diseases.
*Environment:* Paraelemental Plane of Ooze
Ooze mephits are sycophants, brown nosers and spongers. They speak Common, Aquan and Terran.

Salt
*Type:* Change Subtype to Water
*Movement:* Add Burrow 20 ft.
*Special Attacks:* Breath Weapon deals Desiccation damageSandstorm
*Special Qualities:* Immunity to Desiccation damage, Resistence to negative energy 5
*Environment:* Quasielemental Plane of Salt
Salt mephits speak Common and Aquan.

Steam
*Type:* Add Subtype Water.
*Movement:* Add Swim 30 ft.
*Environment:* Quasielemental Plane of Steam
Steam mephits speak Common, Aquan and Ignan.

SulfurSandstorm
*Special Qualities:* Breathing Adaptation (like the Smoke Mephit)
*Environment:* Paraelemental Plane of Smoke
The chattery sulfur mephits hate being alone. These clingy creatures latch onto the first creature that won't kill them instantly and won't ever leave them alone. Sulfur mephits speak Common, Auran and Terran.

Water
No change.

Of course, why should the fiends keep all the fun for themselves? With this spell you can make your own mephits.

Create Mephit
Conjuration (Creation)/Transmutation [See text]
*Level:* Druid 4, Shugenja (all) 3, Wizard/Sorcerer 3, Wu Jen (all) 3
*Components:* V, S, Racial/F and XP
*Casting Time:* 1 Minute
*Range:* 0 ft.
*Effect:* A newly created mephit
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistence:* No

The spellcaster touches a lump of elemental matter of at least Tiny size. This lump is consumed to create a whole new mephit. The type of the mephit is based on the used matter: a flame for a fire mephit, an icicle for an ice mephit, a bag of ashes and soot for an ash mephit.
You don't have any control over the mephit, but it begins with a Friendly attitude to you.
The spell's descriptors are the same as the created mephit's subtypes (if any).
Creating new and unknown types of mephits requires research. Researching this possible application costs as much time and money as independently researching this spell (see the Dungeon Masters Guide for details). If the DM has already determined that the application is not possible, the research automatically fails. Note that you never learn what is possible except by the success or failure of your research. (Alternatively the DM may have you create a new type by a accident. It will be funny.  :Small Tongue: )
_Components:_ A fiend may cast this spell without any other components. A non-fiend requires having fiend blood, having brokered a fiendish pact or a conserved body part of a fiend as a focus and must additionally pay 500 XP as an XP cost.

So, that is finally complete. I await verdicts.

*Spoiler: The Mephit Code*
Show


Big players of the Lower Planes often send each other mephits as living messenges (the unlucky mephit is usually eaten by the receiver). Different types of mephits have different meanings, usually based on their personalities and elemental associations:

*Air*
A warning to beware, for the giver intends to surprise the recipient with an ambush or political treachery. This gift is usually timed to arrive when it's already too late to prevent the inevitable. Lower Planar diplomats fear the sudden breezes in their rooms caused when an air mephit appears.

*Ash*
A rude message that the giver doesn't even think the recipient is worth corresponding with any more. Often sent by someone who wants the last word in an exchange.

*Dust*
This gift represents a subtle threat, with the connotation that shows that the sender has recognised some plot of the recipient against him. 

*Earth*
A sign that the giver will not concede to demands; a stubborn answer of 'No!' to a request.

*Fire*
Displeasure at an enemy's actions, ranging from disapproval to downright fury depending upon how many mephits are sent.

*Glass*
A semi-friendly reminder that the recipient should be more subtle because an owlbear could see through their schemes without difficulty.

*Ice*
The recipient is forbidden to enter the giver's home. This can include Realm, Layer or even Plane, at the giver's discretion. The more ice mephits that are sent, the harsher the punishment for breaking this restriction will be.

*Lightning*
A warning to the recipient to reconsider tactics, as the giver has a hidden ally who can swing matters. This often turns out to be a hollow threat, so the sender is either sure of himself and his ally, or bluffing.

*Magma*
A gift of gloating, when the giver has bested the recipient at some intellectual or diplomatic challenge. 

*Mineral*
Signifies a willingness to compromise on some point and a corresponding exchange of power or lands. A request for more direct communication.

*Mirror*
Usually send to an ally, expressing annoyance or bafflement about a choice of action that hinders the common goal or threatens the alliance for no apparent gain.

*Mist*
A mysterious warning that someone close to the recipient is an assassin. This message is used to encourage paranoia and insecurity between the recipient and his allies. 

*Ooze*
A sarcastic gift, sent by a spellcaster who is sure the recipient is far weaker than he. Often this gift is insulting enough to goad the recipient into making a mistake. 

*Radiant*
Request for a truce; in effect the 'white flag' of mephit messages.

*Salt*
A blatant declaration of open warfare.

*Shadow*
An enemy of the recipient has discovered his plans, has subverted and is now manipulating them to his own ends. For a fiend, it's one of the most feared messages, because they never can tell which of their many enemies, and which of their many plans and schemes this concerns. This make a lot of recipients nervous, paranoid, and generally makes them change plans or make mistakes. The shadow mephit can, of course, be used for bluffing, but it's seldom done, for the senders fear that if this rare mephit is used too often, it will be taken for bluffs too much, and then won't be useful as bluffs.

*Smoke*
A gesture of insolence and contempt that amounts to a declaration of a vendetta. 

*Steam*
A message of agreement; the opposite of the earth mephit message, except there's the connotation of a gloating 'I told you so' to the acceptance. 

*Sulfur*
The sender disapproves of or mocks the recipient's choice of allies, henchmen or cronies.

*Void*
A message which never turns up (seeing as there's no such thing as a Void Mephit). The expression: "Got a Void Mephit" means to receive no response.

*Water*
A sarcastic message sent when the spellcaster has evaded a trap or plot of the recipient's. Formally the answer to an air mephit, if the giver survives the ambush.

----------


## Tzardok

New Domain

Incidentally, I finally found my other domain. This domain was originally created for the deities of the Ponyfinder setting, re-converted from Pathfinder to 3.5:

*Ponykind Domain*
*Granted Power:* Once per day you can, before an ally within 30 ft. makes an attack roll, an ability check, a skill check, a save or a caster level check, roll 1d6 and add the result to the ally's roll. You may also target yourself with this ability.

1st - _greater mage hand_SC
2nd - _mountain stance_SC
3rd - _haste_
4th - _blast of harmony_ (works like _order's wrath_, but looks like a rainbow beam)
5th - _mass fly_SC
6th - _heroes' feast_
7th - _mass spell resistence_SC
8th - _harmonic mantle_ (works like _shield of law_, but looks like a rainbow aura)
9th - _choose destiny_RoD

This domain is suitable for all deities described in Princess Luminace' Guide to the Pony Pantheon except for Apophis.

----------


## Metastachydium

The mephits look nice; good job with those breath weapons in particular! A few comments, though:




> Ash
> *Ash Mephit*
> 
> ()
> 
> *Special Qualities:* Breathing adaption


Adapt_at_ion (see also: Radiance, Smoke and Void).




> Ash mephits are whiners and pessimists. An ash mephit will talk your ear off if given the chance with its incessant blathering on its banal worries and complaints.


What languages do these guys get? Well, Ignan presumably, but what else?




> *Heat absorption (Su):* Whenever an ash mephit would take fire damage, it instead heals 1 hp per 3 points of fire damage he would take. Any healing received in excess of the maximum hit points becomes temporary hitpoints with a duration of 1 hour.


I love this type of ability to bits!




> This ability is a sound effect


Did you mean: sonic, mind-affecting effect?




> Lightning
> *Lightning Mephit*
> *Small Outsider (Air)*
> *Hit Dice:* 3d8 (13 hp)
> *Initiative:* +3
> *Speed:* 30 ft, Fly 80 ft (average)


Air subtype usually comes with perfect flight. Could these at least get good?




> *Spell-like abilities:* 1/hour  _Shockgrasp_


Shocking Grasp.




> Mineral
> *Mineral Mephit*
> 
> ()
> 
> *Breath weapon (Su):* 10 ft. cone of sharp crystals; 2d4; Reflex DC 13 half. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +1 racial bonus.


What's the damage type? Slashing? Piercing? Both?




> *Spell-like abilities:* 1/hour  _Magic Fang_ (self only)


Dunno. Their natural attacks are already magical (they have DR/magic).




> Vacuum
> As everybody knows, there aren't any mephits native to the Quasielemental Plane of Vacuum. The first mephits had been created by fiends experimenting with elemental matter and trying to create elemental imps. Allegedly, they strived to make their creations as annoying as possible, and succeeded beyond their wildest dreams. Their creations escaped to their home planes, became nativized and caused other types of their kind to evolve, but no one ever managed to adapt the mephit creation process to Vacuum's not-matter, nor did some arise naturally.
> If someone managed to create such a being, it would propably have the following properties:


MORE hypotheticals! Neat.




> *Vacuum Adaption (Su/Ex):* A void mephit can fly in vacuum. In an antimagic field its fly movement is reduced to 40 ft. (average). 
> A void mephit can breath normally in vacuum and all kind of gases. This makes them immune to gaseous attacks and inhaled poisons.


I'd recommend giving them Breathless (cf. air/dust genasi, air gnomes and the like) instead. _Not_ breathing kind of fits their theme anyhow.




> Shadow mephits speak Common and Umbral (this is my name for a language of Shadow)


This should be a thing. I approve!




> Incidentally, does somebody have an idea what the glass, mirror and sulfur mephits could mean in the Mephit Code?


Hm. For glass: a semi-friendly reminder that the recipient should be more subtle because an owlbear could see through their schemes without difficulty?
For mirror: a show of force; the sender can afford to waste a mephit with above average power in this manner plus an implied "_look at yourself_, dude, you're out of league"?
For sulphur: the sender deems the recipient a clingy nuisance and wishes to be left alone?





> New Domain


_[Vomits rainbow.]_

----------


## Tzardok

> The mephits look nice; good job with those breath weapons in particular! A few comments, though:
> 
> 
> 
> Adapt_at_ion (see also: Radiance, Smoke and Void).


Fixed.




> What languages do these guys get? Well, Ignan presumably, but what else?


Common and Ignan. Fixed




> I love this type of ability to bits!


Typical for Ash. If I ever get around to converting the negative quasielementals, you'll see this and similiar things for Ash and Salt.




> Did you mean: sonic, mind-affecting effect?


Friggin' damnit. I always forget that it's called sonic in English, not sound.




> Air subtype usually comes with perfect flight. Could these at least get good?


Sorry, but no. The point of lightning mephits is that they fly faster than any other mephit, but have amongst the worst maneuvaribility. Like lightning, which also moves for the most part in straight lines. Really, if earth mephits weren't meant to be the least maneuvarable mephits, I would have reduced the lightning mephit to clumsy.
Maybe I should take their wings away completely and make their flight wholey magical, like it used to be. Would've also made sense for the void mephit. On the other hand, earth mephits also used to have useless wings and magical flight... nah.




> Shocking Grasp.


Fixed




> What's the damage type? Slashing? Piercing? Both?


Didn't think about it, now it's both.




> Dunno. Their natural attacks are already magical (they have DR/magic).


Still gives an enhancement bonus. I chose _magic fang_ because I didn't find any 1st level spells associated with crystals and wanted to instead go with the sharpness of Mineral (I would've chosen _sharpen_ if it didn't have such a high level). Any better idea for a 1st level spell-like ability?




> MORE hypotheticals! Neat.


Well, I made those stats back when I didn't know that there aren't supposed to be any void mephits, and it would've been a waste not to at least use them once. :Small Red Face: 




> I'd recommend giving them Breathless (cf. air/dust genasi, air gnomes and the like) instead. _Not_ breathing kind of fits their theme anyhow.


But then they wouldn't be able to drown.  :Small Tongue: 




> This should be a thing. I approve!


I know, right? They really could've fleshed out that plane a lot more. Edit: Maybe I should change the language's name. Umbral is a pretty common term in shadowmagic; I wouldn't want to make it confusing. What do you think about... Tenebral?




> Hm. For glass: a semi-friendly reminder that the recipient should be more subtle because an owlbear could see through their schemes without difficulty?


Hmm. A bit of overlap with the water mephit, but different enough (especially the semi-friendly part  :Small Big Grin: ) to work. Accepted!




> For mirror: a show of force; the sender can afford to waste a mephit with above average power in this manner plus an implied "_look at yourself_, dude, you're out of league"?


Feels a bit like it steps on the toe of the ooze mephit, doesn't it?




> For sulphur: the sender deems the recipient a clingy nuisance and wishes to be left alone?


A bit much overlap with the ash mephit, I think.




> _[Vomits rainbow.]_


What? Don't like ponies?  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Metastachydium

> Typical for Ash. If I ever get around to converting the negative quasielementals, you'll see this and similiar things for Ash and Salt.


Gut. _Sehr_ gut.




> Sorry, but no. The point of lightning mephits is that they fly faster than any other mephit, but have amongst the worst maneuvaribility. Like lightning, which also moves for the most part in straight lines. Really, if earth mephits weren't meant to be the least maneuvarable mephits, I would have reduced the lightning mephit to clumsy.


Okay, that's just _hilarious_.




> On the other hand, earth mephits also used to have useless wings and magical flight... nah.


I'd absolutely make earth's wings vestigial and useless for flight, personally. But alas! (Still, you could suggest dropping their flight to clumsy in the "recommended changes" section and then making lightning's poor.)




> Still gives an enhancement bonus. I chose _magic fang_ because I didn't find any 1st level spells associated with crystals and wanted to instead go with the sharpness of Mineral (I would've chosen _sharpen_ if it didn't have such a high level). Any better idea for a 1st level spell-like ability?


Hrm. I'll look around.




> But then they wouldn't be able to drown.


Ah, you want to keep the ability to drownheal!




> I know, right? They really could've fleshed out that plane a lot more. Edit: Maybe I should change the language's name. Umbral is a pretty common term in shadowmagic; I wouldn't want to make it confusing. What do you think about... Tenebral?


Tenebric. It comes with the added benefit of the etymon having had an actual meaning applicable and applied to language ('vague, incomprehensible, confusing').




> Feels a bit like it steps on the toe of the ooze mephit, doesn't it?


It does. Damn. New idea: the sender wishes to inform or remind the recipient that they are technically on the same side (and therefore the former finds some hostile action taken by the latter baffling)? (I.e. "why are you attacking _me_, you moron?!")




> A bit much overlap with the ash mephit, I think.


Fair enough. How about this: the sender disapproves of the recipient's allies, alliances or associates and/or generally wants to express the opinion that the recipient's current company "stinks"?




> What? Don't like ponies?


#Herbivory'sNotCute!

----------


## Tzardok

> Tenebric. It comes with the added benefit of the etymon having had an actual meaning applicable and applied to language ('vague, incomprehensible, confusing').
> 
> 
> 
> It does. Damn. New idea: the sender wishes to inform or remind the recipient that they are technically on the same side (and therefore the former finds some hostile action taken by the latter baffling)? (I.e. "why are you attacking _me_, you moron?!")
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough. How about this: the sender disapproves of the recipient's allies, alliances or associates and/or generally wants to express the opinion that the recipient's current company "stinks"?


Those are all good. I'll take them.

----------


## Metastachydium

Cool! Glad I could help.

----------


## Tzardok

*New Creature: Just For Pun*

This creature is dedicated to Metastachydium. I hope you'll like it.

*Betting Hedge*
*Medium Plant (Chaos, Extraplanar)*
*Hit Dice:* 9d8 + 36 (76 hp)
*Initiative:* -1
*Speed:* 10 ft. (2 squares)
*Armor Class:* 19 (-1 dex, +3 luck, +7 natural), touch 12, flat footed 19
*Base Attack/Grapple:* +6/+8
*Attack:* Tendril +8 melee (1d4+2)
*Full Attack:* Three tendrils +8 melee (1d4+2)*
Space/Reach:* 5 ft/5 ft
*Special Attacks:* Spell-like abilities, spin the wheel
*Special Qualities:* Gambler's defence, immunity to fire and sound, local subsumption, low-light vision, plant traits, spell resistence 20
*Saves:* Fort +10, Ref +4, Will +5
*Abilities:* Str 14, Dex 8, Con 19, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 17
*Skills:* Bluff +15, Diplomacy +7,  Disguise +3 (+5 when acting in character), Intimidate +5, Profession (Gambler) +14, Slight of Hand +13, Sense Motive +14
*Feats:* Dumb LuckCS, Fortuitous StrikeCS, Lucky FingersB,CS, Lucky StartCS, Power Attack, Unbelievable LuckB,CS
*Environment:* Eternal Chaos of Limbo
*Organisation:* Solitary or copse (2-6)
*Challenge Rating:* 8
*Treasure:* Double standard
*Alignment:* Always Chaotic Neutral
*Advancement:* 10-27 hd (medium)
*Level Adjustment:* +2

The betting hedge is one of the strange growths that pass for flora in Limbo. This plant creature resembles a bush, roughly 9 ft. tall and with a diameter of 4 ft. On the top a head-like growth sprouts. On its front eight eyes, with the shape and colour of ripe cherries, surround a trumpet-like blossom from which the creature's voice sounds. Hidden in its foliage, the plant has three tendrils that are as deft and dexterous as hands. (Used as natural weapons these tendrils deal Piercing damage.) Betting hedges don't like moving, but can pull their roots from the ground and move around slowly. When they have rooted themselves into the ground, they subsume it, granting them a bit of stability in the swirling chaos, and also making them quite good at adapting to other planes.
Characterwise, the betting hedge is jovial and extroverted. Betting hedges love gambling of all kinds, be it Roulette, playing cards or rolling dice. They also relish a good fight, but generally don't start one themselves. In a fight, the betting hedge will act completely unconcerned about its own life. Instead it will excitedly comment on the battle like the announcer of a gambling tournament or pit fight. A betting hedge will usually fight riskily and use its Spin the Wheel ability at least every two rounds.
A betting hedge speaks Common, Slaad and Sylvan, plus another language native to area it is found.

*Gambler's defense (Ex):* A betting hedge receives its Charisma bonus as a luck bonus to AC. Whenever the betting hedge roles a percentile dice as part of activating a magic item or because of wild magic, it roles twice and chooses the result it likes more.
*Local subsumption (Su):* When a betting hedge hasn't left its space for 1 round, it subsumes the surrounding terrain. Its space and all squares adjactent to it become completely flat and change color: in various patterns red, yellow, blue and green. All difficult terrain in those fields disappear, as do all traps or hindering or damaging effects. The subsumation ends 1 round after the betting hedge leaves its field.
In Limbo, terrain that is subsumed by a betting hedge can't be controlled by other beings.
*Spell-like abilities:* 3/day  _confusion_ (DC 17); 1/day  _prismatic ray_SC (DC 18); CL 9th
*Spin the wheel (Su):* Once per round as a move action, a betting hedge that has subsumed its surroundings may cause the colours of the ground to wildly spin before settling into a new pattern, causing random effects to happen to those who stand on those fields. For every creature adjacent to the betting hedge, roll 1d4 and consult the following table:
1. The creature takes 1d8 points of each fire, electricity, acid and sound damage. (Fortitude, halves)
2. The creature is thrown prone (Reflex, no effect). If it is already prone, it is pushed back 10 ft. and takes 1d6 damage (Reflex, no effect).
3. The creature is entangled until the next time the hedge spins the wheel or the subsumption of the creature's space ends. (no save)
4. The creature heals 2d8+8 hit points.
No two creatures that are adjacent to each other can be hit by the same effect. Save-DCs are based on Cha.

----------


## Metastachydium

> *New Creature: Just For Pun*
> 
> This creature is dedicated to Metastachydium. I hope you'll like it.
> 
> *Betting Hedge*


_[Would visibly bounce up and down if a flower could to that.]_ I don't _like_ it. I _love_ it! The mental image of a shrub playing cards is a wonderful one in and of itself, but with those special abilities? It's amazing! Thank you _so_ much! I can't find fault in these planties.




> *Challenge Rating:* 6?


I ran this through Vorpal Tribble's CR Estimator; gave me a 9 despite my treating plant traits (and plant traits are among the best!) as a package instead of assigning values to each individual immunity. I think that figure needs adjusting for the low speed and DPR and stuff, but I could easily see an 8.




> *Treasure:* Double standard


Looks like someone _is_ good at Profession (gambling)!




> *Level Adjustment:* ?


Sadly, I'm pretty sure WotC would go "ha-ha, no", but I'd probably entertain a number between 2 and 4.




> Characterwise, the betting hedge is jovial and extroverted. Betting hedges love gambling of all kinds, be it Roulette, playing cards or rolling dice. They also relish a good fight, but generally don't start one themselves. In a fight, the betting hedge will act completely unconcerned about its own life. Instead it will excitedly comment on the battle like the announcer of a gambling tournament or pit fight. A betting hedge will usually fight riskily and use its Spin the Wheel ability at least every two rounds.
> A betting hedge speaks Common, Slaad and Sylvan, plus another language native to area it is found.


Deal with it, cruel world! That's delightfully crazy.




> *Spin the wheel (Su):* Once per round as a move action, a betting hedge that has subsumed its surroundings may cause the colours of the ground to wildly spin before settling into a new pattern, causing random effects to happen to those who stand on those fields. For every creature adjactant to the betting hedge, roll 1d4 and consult the following table:
> 1. The creature takes 1d8 points of each fire, electricity, acid and sound damage. (Fortitude, halves)
> 2. The creature is thrown prone (Reflex, no effect). If it is already prone, it is pushed back 10 ft. and takes 1d6 damage (Reflex, no effect).
> 3. The creature is entangled until the next time the hedge spins the wheel or the subsumation of the creature's space ends. (no save)
> 4. The creature heals 2d8+8 hit points.
> No two creatures that are adjactent to each other can be hit by the same effect. Save-DCs are based on Cha.


I see a couple of typos here (it's _subsum_m_ation_ and _adjac_e_nt_), but do make sure to pretend it's intentional! It'd fit the theme. The whole 
*Random Opponent:* ""
*Random Opponent:* "Was that a _CMW_?"
*Betting Hedge:* "Yeah, it's supposed to do that; you do a face-plant _[snicker]_ or you blow up or you heal some."
*Random Opponent:* ""
*Random Opponent:* "But that doesn't make _sense_!"
*Betting Hedge:* _(looks around)_ "Um, that's Limbo for you? Plus  luck, the universe and everything? And where's the fun in making sense, anyway? Now, less talking, more fighting!"
is just gorgeous. Just Thank you.

----------


## Tzardok

Challenge Rating and LA assigned. Spellings adjusted. Also changed one of the feats because I accidentally wrote the wrong feat name.

I'm glad that you like that little Wheel of Fortune plant. Took me quite some time to hammer out the way the ability worked. I also had an idea with shooting a random line into every direction, but I couldn't get the aiming to work right, and one where the effects of Spin the Wheel would always be in the same order (so the north field does damage, the next field pushes down and so on), but which field is the north field would be randomly determined, but that was too much work for not enough gain.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Challenge Rating and LA assigned


It's PLAYABLE! _[Mad scientist cackling.]_




> I'm glad that you like that little Wheel of Fortune plant. Took me quite some time to hammer out the way the ability worked.


I can imagine. But the end product looks real good! 




> and one where the effects of Spin the Wheel would always be in the same order (so the north field does damage, the next field pushes down and so on), but which field is the north field would be randomly determined, but that was too much work for not enough gain.


Agreed. That's a bit like the old facing stuff. And less thematic than the current "look, dude, you get lucky or you don't" style random resolution anyway.

----------


## Beni-Kujaku

Is it too late to start the "GitP regulars as monsters" thread anew? That's beautiful ^^ ! I feel like as of now, the betting hedge doesn't have much it can do in combat after it has exhausted its prismatic ray. People with reach weapons could just attack it from outside the subsumed zone and move away when the hedge moves. I think the tendrils should do something more, and the subsumed zone should grow more than 5ft. Either a static 10ft radius, or it grows 5ft every round the hedge isn't moving, up to a maximum of 50ft. The hedge can then move inside its subsumed zone and have it maintained while it doesn't leave it completely. 
As for the tendrils, it's customary to give them extra reach, like 5ft/5ft (15ft with tendrils), and either Improved grab (to bring them back to the subsumed zone) or transmit a weird side effect, like Confusion, or suggestion ("the creature thinks they should water this weird plant, and tries to do it by any mean possible, eventually coming adjacent to it and salivating on the subsumed field if they do not have any other magical or mundane way. ") or Charm Person ("the creature understands that plants are people too and tries to help it survive to help biodiversity").

----------


## Metastachydium

> I feel like as of now, the betting hedge doesn't have much it can do in combat after it has exhausted its prismatic ray. People with reach weapons could just attack it from outside the subsumed zone and move away when the hedge moves.



But That's, like, cheating! But the concern is nonetheless valid, I'm afraid.




> I think the tendrils should do something more, and the subsumed zone should grow more than 5ft. Either a static 10ft radius, or it grows 5ft every round the hedge isn't moving, up to a maximum of 50ft. The hedge can then move inside its subsumed zone and have it maintained while it doesn't leave it completely.


Hm. Or maybe an area with a randomly fluctuating diameter within certain constraints?




> transmit a weird side effect, like Confusion, or suggestion ("the creature thinks they should water this weird plant, and tries to do it by any mean possible, eventually coming adjacent to it and salivating on the subsumed field if they do not have any other magical or mundane way. ") or Charm Person ("the creature understands that plants are people too and tries to help it survive to help biodiversity").


Plants _are_ people too! Just _[Joker voice]_ look at me. _LOOk. AT. ME!_ (And those options both sound lovely, especially the rationales.)

----------


## Tzardok

> Is it too late to start the "GitP regulars as monsters" thread anew? That's beautiful ^^ !


Oh? Got a link to that thread? Edit: As for why it is dedicated, Metastachydium both inspired the pun and was the only one to post here for two pages. That deserves a bit of recognition.  :Small Big Grin: 




> I feel like as of now, the betting hedge doesn't have much it can do in combat after it has exhausted its prismatic ray. People with reach weapons could just attack it from outside the subsumed zone and move away when the hedge moves. I think the tendrils should do something more, and the subsumed zone should grow more than 5ft. Either a static 10ft radius, or it grows 5ft every round the hedge isn't moving, up to a maximum of 50ft. The hedge can then move inside its subsumed zone and have it maintained while it doesn't leave it completely.


Part of the problem with a larger subsumed zone is, well... It's just a funfair wheel of fortune. Once per round the plant spins it, and the creatures surrounding it win some (healing) or lose some. If I added radius, I would need (if I want to keep the aesthetic, and I very much do (_"Aaaaand it's time for another spin on the wheel! Who will be lucky winner this time!? Who will lose it all!?"_)) to somehow find a way to ensure that creatures in a straight line from the middle point receive the same effect. That falls again under "too much work for too litle gain". Unless you've got a simple solution?




> As for the tendrils, it's customary to give them extra reach, like 5ft/5ft (15ft with tendrils), and either Improved grab (to bring them back to the subsumed zone) or transmit a weird side effect, like Confusion, or suggestion ("the creature thinks they should water this weird plant, and tries to do it by any mean possible, eventually coming adjacent to it and salivating on the subsumed field if they do not have any other magical or mundane way. ") or Charm Person ("the creature understands that plants are people too and tries to help it survive to help biodiversity").


Regarding the tendrils, I envisioned them more like, y'know, stick arms or vines that give it some hands. Ruleswise I simply took claws and named them tendrils.
I could of course give them a bit of extra reach and draw a bit on the Roper, like, Any creature hit by a tendril must make a save or Strength check or whatever, and if it fails it is dragged as close as possible to the hedge.




> Plants _are_ people too! Just _[Joker voice]_ look at me. _LOOk. AT. ME!_ (And those options both sound lovely, especially the rationales.)


The problem with _that_ is that the Betting Hedge doesn't exactly care about other plants. Unless of course they are willing to play Blackjack with it.  :Small Wink:

----------


## Metastachydium

> Oh? Got a link to that thread? Edit: As for why it is dedicated, Metastychidium both inspired the pun and was the only one to post here for two pages. That deserves a bit of recognition.


(In actual fact, I'm a very Lawful flower as well!)




> Part of the problem with a larger subsumed zone is, well... It's just a funfair wheel of fortune. Once per round the plant spins it, and the creatures surrounding it win some (healing) or lose some. If I added radius, I would need (if I want to keep the aesthetic, and I very much do (_"Aaaaand it's time for another spin on the wheel! Who will be lucky winner this time!? Who will lose it all!?"_)) to somehow find a way to ensure that creatures in a straight line from the middle point receive the same effect. That falls again under "too much work for too litle gain".


Oh, yes. _Logistics 2: The Nightmare Continues!_




> Regarding the tendrils, I envisioned them more like, y'know, stick arms or vines that give it some hands. Ruleswise I simply took claws and named them tendrils.
> I could of course give them a bit of extra reach and draw a bit on the Roper, like, Any creature hit by a tendril must make a save or Strength check or whatever, and if it fails it is dragged as close as possible to the hedge.





> The problem with _that_ is that the Betting Hedge doesn't exactly care about other plants. Unless of course they are willing to play Blackjack with it.


I still like the idea of the hedge poking people with its funny stick hands and asking "hey, do you want to play Blackjack with me?", forcing a Will save.

----------


## Tzardok

> (In actual fact, I'm a very Lawful flower as well!)


Oh,yes? Prove it. Make a Mechanus plant creature based on a pun. Maybe a Symmetree?  :Small Big Grin: 

I propably won't do it; I'm currently working through Dragon Mag. to Ravenloft-ify alternate class features, and when I'm finished I'll finally work over my Rilmani homebrew.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Oh,yes? Prove it. Make a Mechanus plant creature based on a pun.


Oh, a trap! Very clever. But we both know a Lawful being wouldn't exploit _semantic(/phonetic/wahtever) ambiguity_ like that!




> and when I'm finished I'll finally work over my Rilmani homebrew.


An intriguing prospect most certainly.

----------

